# Tengo amigos en la treintena que no llevan ni 5 anos cotizados



## Aniquiladordestroyer (16 Ene 2022)

Yo llevo lo abajo estipulado , y me parece sorprendente que gente lleve tan poco con mi edad  

Edid: esto es lo que hay , día de hoy en spains


----------



## 11kjuan (16 Ene 2022)

Y ? Desea un premio por ello ?


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (16 Ene 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Y ? Desea un premio por ello ?



Aro  no todos vivimos de paguitas


----------



## XRL (16 Ene 2022)

yo tengo 7-8 con 40 y no voy a cotizar mas


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (16 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo tengo 7-8 con 40 y no voy a cotizar mas


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Ene 2022)

El sistema juega con la estúpida pretensión de que todos vamos a llegar a viejos , 

a tener un largo y dorado retiro con la misma energía y fuerza que a los 20 años pero viviendo del cuento. 


Si la esperanza de vida fuese lo que dicen , la pirámide demográfica sería un cuadrado. 

Es mucho mejor vivir cuando toca vivir y morir cuando toca morir. 
Aferrarse a una incierta decrepitud es un engañabobos y bobas.

" mientras nosotros posponemos, la vida acelera "


----------



## SolyCalma (16 Ene 2022)

Venga a remar y menos quejarte.


----------



## kvrtis (16 Ene 2022)

No hay nada mas ridiculo que darse puñetazos en el pecho jactandose de los años cotizados, pero si existe el orgullo gay... como no iba a existir el orgullo remero?


----------



## Paisdemierda (16 Ene 2022)

Y para más recochineo cuando estás en pluriactividad tienen los cojones de no contarla estos hios de puta ladrones, si solo vale para pagar chiringuitos que me devuelvan lo doblemente cotizado.


----------



## Division250 (16 Ene 2022)

Paisdemierda dijo:


> Y para más recochineo cuando estás en pluriactividad tienen los cojones de no contarla estos hios de puta ladrones, si solo vale para pagar chiringuitos que me devuelvan lo doblemente cotizado.



Efectivamente yo tengo 42,21 años cotizados y dos de pluriactividad y bien q jodian hacienda. 
Si lo se no remo tanto.


----------



## Gorrión (16 Ene 2022)

Tanto cotizar para que después el gobierno te inyecte un veneno en agradecimiento.

Aquí los perdedores no son ellos.

Mírate al espejo.


----------



## favelados (16 Ene 2022)

De eso se trata, de que no cotizen los años suficientes...

No cobrarán una pensión y serán felices


----------



## audienorris1899 (16 Ene 2022)

Joder, para lo que sirve... con 65 palos es mejor tener dignidad y pegarse un tiro.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (16 Ene 2022)

Hay que ser gilipollas para remar con orgullo.


----------



## XRL (16 Ene 2022)

no


----------



## Ángel de Luz (16 Ene 2022)

No importan los años cotizados sino lo que eres capaz de producir y las riquezas que eres capaz de generar.

Trabajar para hacer rico a otros no lo veo elogiable.


----------



## mikelele (16 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo tengo 7-8 con 40 y no voy a cotizar mas



El día que obliguen a los exchanges a entregar los KYC a Hacienda mas de uno va a temblar .....


----------



## TomásPlatz (16 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El sistema juega con la estúpida pretensión de que todos vamos a llegar a viejos ,
> 
> a tener un largo y dorado retiro con la misma energía y fuerza que a los 20 años pero viviendo del cuento.
> 
> ...



que cierto ataraxio.


----------



## Euron G. (16 Ene 2022)

Yo te recomiendo que cotices un poco más todavía, para en un futuro cobrar la pensión MAXIMA.  

De nada.


----------



## sepultada en guano (16 Ene 2022)

kvrtis dijo:


> No hay nada mas ridiculo que darse puñetazos en el pecho jactandose de los años cotizados, pero si existe el orgullo gay... como no iba a existir el orgullo remero?



Ya, pero al remero le da por culo su jefe durante 35 años y al gay le da por culo un oso de Burgos durante minutos.
Es mucho mejor.


----------



## Paradise_man (16 Ene 2022)

Puedes haber currado y a la vez no haber contribuido a la estafa estatal


----------



## Dmtry (16 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Yo llevo lo abajo estipulado , y me parece sorprendente que gente lleve tan poco con mi edad
> 
> Edid: esto es lo que hay , día de hoy en spains



No te va a servir para nada, enhorabuena por lo remado. No tendrás nada y serás feliz.


----------



## Vaross (16 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo tengo 7-8 con 40 y no voy a cotizar mas



Por lo menos llegar a los 15


----------



## Dmtry (16 Ene 2022)

kvrtis dijo:


> No hay nada mas ridiculo que darse puñetazos en el pecho jactandose de los años cotizados, pero si existe el orgullo gay... como no iba a existir el orgullo remero?



Y más aún cuando no hay que ser muy inteligente para divisar que no vas a recoger ni las migajas de lo aportado.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (16 Ene 2022)

Vaross dijo:


> Por lo menos llegar a los 15



Los pusieron a los 25 creo recordar


----------



## noseyo (16 Ene 2022)

Teniendo que cada vez suben más los años de cotización y años en jubilación cuando termines con 80 años no disfrutarás nada , a trabajar sin cotizar , ahora para una casa que podáis pagar sin que tengáis que estar 30 años hipotecados y luego a trabajar los justo para comer luz agua y demás


----------



## Vaross (16 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Los pusieron a los 25 creo recordar



Acabo de buscarlo y sigue siendo 15 años lo mínimo para una pensión contributiva


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Ene 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> que cierto ataraxio.



llevo desde niño intentando comprender el desconcertante mundo que me rodea . 

Cuando llegué a conclusiones a través de mi propia experiencia y el paso de los años , un día se me ocurrió leer a Séneca .

Me quedé sobresaltado porque decía justo lo que yo había concluido después de mucho ensayo y error . 
Lo que pasa es que lo dejó escrito hace 2.000 años .

Si lo hubiese leído a los 25 , me habría ahorrado muchos palos de ciego. 

_“No tenemos poco tiempo, sino que perdemos mucho”_.

Séneca en su libro sobre la brevedad de la vida, reprocha a los seres humanos su poco interés por vivir vidas plenas, dedicando el exiguo tiempo de que disponen a metas tan banales como la consecución de fortuna y riquezas, la protección de las posesiones o el asalto al poder.

_‘Es exigua la parte de vida que vivimos’. En verdad, todo el espacio restante no es vida, sino tiempo”_.

_“Haz memoria de cuándo estuviste seguro de tu propósito, cuántos días se desarrollaron como los habías programado, cuándo dispusiste de ti mismo, cuándo permaneció tu rostro inmutable y tu ánimo indemne, qué has hecho en tan largo tiempo, cuántos saquearon tu vida sin que sintieras la pérdida, cuánto se llevó el dolor vano, la alegría estúpida,_ el ávido deseo, los cumplidos, y qué poco ha quedado de lo tuyo. Comprenderás que mueres antes de tiempo.”

Frente a quienes se quejan de lo corta que es la vida, él rebate que no lo es; simplemente, no la aprovechamos lo suficiente.

Séneca anima al lector a sacar chispas a su tiempo mediante la búsqueda del conocimiento y la quietud. _“el camino a la renuncia y la aceptación que, desde la quietud, alcance a discernir, a vislumbrar al menos, la verdad”_.


----------



## Al-paquia (16 Ene 2022)

Te dan algo por cotizar?


----------



## il banditto (16 Ene 2022)

Quien pudiera, hace años nos medio reiamos de un amigo que no trabaja, ni acabó la eso ni tenia intencion de hacer nada con su vida, ahora con 30 y pico sigue igual, viviendo en una casa que heredo de sus abuelos en la costa y con 200€ que le dan sus padres para comida y que se tome un par de cañas, ya no nos reimos tanto, mas de uno se cambiaria por el a las 7am camino del trabajo sabiendo que el otro esta en la cama y tal vez se levante a las 11, vaya un rato al gym y a la playa despues de comer. 

Remas para qué? para mantener a moronegros, putas chiringuiteras, oenejetas, gitanos y demas basura?


----------



## mikelele (16 Ene 2022)

Alguno os váis a llevar una sorpresita:









Si tienes bitcoin en España, Hacienda podría pedirte información


Las comunidades autónomas de España tienen la facultad de inquirir para conocer sobre los bienes de los individuos.




www.criptonoticias.com


----------



## XRL (17 Ene 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Quien pudiera, hace años nos medio reiamos de un amigo que no trabaja, ni acabó la eso ni tenia intencion de hacer nada con su vida, ahora con 30 y pico sigue igual, viviendo en una casa que heredo de sus abuelos en la costa y con 200€ que le dan sus padres para comida y que se tome un par de cañas, ya no nos reimos tanto, mas de uno se cambiaria por el a las 7am camino del trabajo sabiendo que el otro esta en la cama y tal vez se levante a las 11, vaya un rato al gym y a la playa despues de comer.
> 
> Remas para qué? para mantener a moronegros, putas chiringuiteras, oenejetas, gitanos y demas basura?



si remando te dejaran un piso de alquiler y te dieran un buen sueldo y trabajo fijo sin matarte pues ok,pero no es así a no ser que seas funci y si no te gusta no te queda otra que comértelo después de años estudiando para conseguirlo xd

pasar penurias por un cuenco de arroz con el que encima mantienes a la escoria no procede 

mejor casapapis paguitero y tener una vida tranquila


----------



## vayaquesi (17 Ene 2022)

Cada vez el nivel de exigencia en este foro es mayor. Primero uno se metía con gente que con 35 no tenía un año cotizado, venga vale, puedo entender que sea llamativo, aunque no tan raro como nos imaginamos.

Y ahora a meterse con la gente que con 30 no han cotizado 5 años, pues eso puede entrar dentro de lo normal, teniendo en cuenta que mucha gente comienza a trabajar con 20 tantos por tema de estudios, que estamos en posición de Champions en cuanto a desempleo, y que uno puede trabajar 5 años pero no cotizar ese periodo, vamos que el Estado quiere que tengamos que remar 8 horas sí o sí, y si uno se hace autónomo, pues a sablearlo con impuestos.

Eso por no hablar que cada persona tiene sus ritmos y sus circunstancias.

Lo dicho, que cada vez parece que se tiene la piel más fina en este foro, o son CM para beneficio de Calopez.


----------



## Saluter (17 Ene 2022)

Pues luego en la cuarentena es peor porque no los va a contrastar ni dios. Todo lo que coticen hasta los 35 es crucial. Pues a los 35 ya los echarán a la calle y no los volverán a contratar en su puta vida.


----------



## Klapaucius (17 Ene 2022)

Y qué? Lo importante es que ahorre y sepa jugar con su dinero para currarse una pensión propia. Porque el sistema de pensiones (y todo el sistema) está quebrado.


----------



## XRL (18 Ene 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Quien pudiera, hace años nos medio reiamos de un amigo que no trabaja, ni acabó la eso ni tenia intencion de hacer nada con su vida, ahora con 30 y pico sigue igual, viviendo en una casa que heredo de sus abuelos en la costa y con 200€ que le dan sus padres para comida y que se tome un par de cañas, ya no nos reimos tanto, mas de uno se cambiaria por el a las 7am camino del trabajo sabiendo que el otro esta en la cama y tal vez se levante a las 11, vaya un rato al gym y a la playa despues de comer.
> 
> Remas para qué? para mantener a moronegros, putas chiringuiteras, oenejetas, gitanos y demas basura?



remando madrugaba y aguantaba retrasados 8h dejándome la salud y estresado todo el dia para ganar 1000€ o ni eso 

pues para que voy a seguir haciendo el subnormal,no tiene sentido

a vivir con lo mínimo,no madrugar,no aguantar anormales y vivir tranquilo

paguita de subsistencia y arreando,que le den el remo a otro xD


----------



## Excovid (18 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> remando madrugaba y aguantaba retrasados 8h dejándome la salud y estresado todo el dia para ganar 1000€ o ni eso
> 
> pues para que voy a seguir haciendo el subnormal,no tiene sentido
> 
> ...



Me das ideas tío. 50 tengo y hace dos meses me han votado del curro. Creo que casa con huerto caerá y a ir viendo las puestas de sol.


----------



## XRL (18 Ene 2022)

Excovid dijo:


> Me das ideas tío. 50 tengo y hace dos meses me han votado del curro. Creo que casa con huerto caerá y a ir viendo las puestas de sol.



ves a servicios sociales,si no tienes ingresos tienen que darte una paguita aunque sean 300€,si vives con tu familia que cobren pensión o trabajen entonces ya no pero si no tienes ingresos te tienen que ayudar


----------



## Segismunda (18 Ene 2022)

Lo winner es tocarse las pelotas hasta los últimos quince años.


----------



## Excovid (18 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> ves a servicios sociales,si no tienes ingresos tienen que darte una paguita aunque sean 300€,si vives con tu familia que cobren pensión o trabajen entonces ya no pero si no tienes ingresos te tienen que ayudar



De momento paro, en cuanto vendamos el piso nos vamos de este estercolero de ciudad. Allí buscaré algo y si no sale pues ya veremos pero que no me vuelvo a romper los lomos por nadie.


----------



## Coln (18 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo un colega de 40 tacos que presume de haber remado mucho, yo tengo mucho menos cotizado no llego ni a su mitad y me apuesto lo que quieras que él apenas va a cobrar un poco más de pensión que yo, es mejor no perder la salud con tus remos y llegar bien a mayor


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> llevo desde niño intentando comprender el desconcertante mundo que me rodea .
> 
> Cuando llegué a conclusiones a través de mi propia experiencia y el paso de los años , un día se me ocurrió leer a Séneca .
> 
> ...



así lo cuenta el planfleto del régimen eldiario . 

ESOS QUE " APUESTAN POR ORGANIZAR LOS FLUJOS MIGRATORIOS " , SON LOS CAUSANTES DEL CORONAVIRUS ! 

¿ de verdad alguien lo duda ? 

*Apuestan por organizar los flujos migratorios, que son los importantes en el balance demográfico, en lugar de impulsar la natalidad, que no se arregla de golpe porque depende a su vez del número de mujeres en edad reproductiva de una generación*










Cada vez tenemos menos niños, pero tiene arreglo: el futuro está en la inmigración


La diferencia entre nacimientos y muertes deja un balance de -31.245 personas en 2017, con récord de fallecimientos incluido




www.eldiario.es





por otra parte usan titulares antinatalistas para hacer creer a las mujeres que ser madres es una desgracia : RIESGO DE EMBARAZO , parece que se refieren a una enfermedad . viene siendo lo mismo que decir " LOS QUE NO SE VACUNAN ESTÁN EN RIESGO DE MORIR EN LA UCI " 









Al menos 800.000 mujeres en España están en riesgo de un embarazo no deseado por no usar anticonceptivos


Una encuesta de 2018 calculaba que un 27,8% de las mujeres no usaban anticonceptivos. Solo el 7% estaban en riesgo de embarazo no deseado, aunque ese porcentaje aumenta con las parejas que los usan incorrectamente




www.eldiario.es





la población occidental ha acumulado demasiado riqueza , que además ha heredado del esfuerzo de generaciones pasadas .
El problema es que de forma calculada o inesperada el feminismo ha esterilizado a las mujeres y por lo tanto al no haber hijos o sólo un hijo único , este es consciente que tiene la vida resuelta al heredar el piso de sus padres y otros dos de los abuelos de ambos lados , además de los ahorros que han acumulado a lo largo de su vida y que recibirá de herencia.

Lo que está pasando, el coronavirus , es un plan para arruinar a la población occidental y que vuelva a remar . Después de destruir la economía y el valor de los ahorros a través de la inflación , atacarán a las herencias . 

La socialdemocracia ( la masonada antinatalista , abortista y destructora de la familia , no ve problema en la desaparición de la población puesto que han concluido que como sobra gente en otros lados , simplemente la recolocan y todo vuelve a empezar. El color de la piel no es un problema para nadie , no ?

Todas las mujeres occidentales de esta generación llegarán a la menopausia en menos de 10 años y el plan Kalergi habrá finalizado .







eldiario denuncia la esterilización de peruanas por Fujimori y promociona la de las españolas en 9 artículos y la invasión migratoria a Europa .


El feminismo es un ataque de ingeniería social para el exterminio y reemplazo de la población blanca occidental de origen cristiano , como todo el mundo sabe a estas alturas y es más que evidente. Me ha sorprendido que hoy día 3 de marzo 21 , en los desinformativos agenda 2030/kalergi , haya...




www.burbuja.info













Más allá de los mil asesinatos por violencia machista: un millón y medio de denuncias y 800.000 llamadas al 016


La cifra de las 1.000 mujeres asesinadas por sus parejas o exparejas desde 2003 es la expresión más extrema de la violencia machista y no representa su envergadura real




www.eldiario.es


----------



## wonderwoman (18 Ene 2022)

Division250 dijo:


> Efectivamente yo tengo 42,21 años cotizados y dos de pluriactividad y bien q jodian hacienda.
> Si lo se no remo tanto.



o cuando te cambias de trabajo y no has disfrutado las vacaciones q te quedaban. tampoco lo entiendo, o eso, o que te lo descuenten de la cotizacion. digo yo


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (18 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> llevo desde niño intentando comprender el desconcertante mundo que me rodea .
> 
> Cuando llegué a conclusiones a través de mi propia experiencia y el paso de los años , un día se me ocurrió leer a Séneca .
> 
> ...



Te has calzado dos pedazo de reflexiones en un tema con un enfoque casi banal. Miedo me da hablar contigo cara a cara de cosas profundas.


----------



## shinobu magiøsa (18 Ene 2022)

domado el gil laburante


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ene 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Te has calzado dos pedazo de reflexiones en un tema con un enfoque casi banal. Miedo me da hablar contigo cara a cara de cosas profundas.



*“El pez nunca descubre que vive en el agua. De hecho, porque vive inmerso en ella, su vida transcurre sin advertir su existencia, de igual forma, cuando una conducta es normalizada por un ambiente cultural dominante, se vuelve invisible.”*

miles de millones de personas contemporáneas viven su vida condicionada por la vida eterna , musulmanes sobre todo porque cristianos verdaderamente creyentes , que lean la biblia como los islamistas leen el Corán, quedan pocos . 
Pues de la misma manera que vemos a esa gente con sobresalto dando por hecho que no pueden estar muy bien de la cabeza, lo mismo piensan ellos de nosotros. 

si somos capaces de entender las dinámicas totalitarias en las que nos han metido , podremos tomar mejores decisiones de como vivir nuestra propia vida , aunque no sea como mandan las " normas sociales " de este espacio/tiempo.


----------



## Azote87 (19 Ene 2022)

En la treintena y voy por cerca de 15


No quiero ni echar números todo lo que he pagado a esta farsa


----------



## XRL (19 Ene 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Pues luego en la cuarentena es peor porque no los va a contrastar ni dios. Todo lo que coticen hasta los 35 es crucial. Pues a los 35 ya los echarán a la calle y no los volverán a contratar en su puta vida.



ni ganas xD que contraten a los jóvenes,a los panchitos y a los moros,que para eso vienen


----------



## wililon (19 Ene 2022)

Dos autónomos que conocía que les fue muy bien en los 80 90 y 2000.

Autónomo A cotiza para buscar pensión máxima
Autónomo B cotiza mínimo pero le sobra mucho invierte en ladrillo. No sé cuánto de lo que invierte es puramente lo que se ahorra en cotizar pero una buena parte. Hablo de cuando la vivienda valía lo que tenía que valer.

Ambos se jubilan y fallecen poco después sin llegar a cobrar ni 3 años.

El autónomo B deja en herencia mucho más que el A y no llegó a notar la diferencia en pensión por entrarle alquileres. La pensión de A no duró nada.

Sé que con el precio de vivienda de hoy en día no aplica pero seguro que hay algo parecido que puedes invertir antes que en tu pensión.

Cotizar hay que cotizar pero cotizar máximos solo es buena inversión para los demás. Si se invierte con cabeza puede ser mucho mejor y además pasa a tus herederos


----------



## uberales (19 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Yo llevo lo abajo estipulado , y me parece sorprendente que gente lleve tan poco con mi edad
> 
> Edid: esto es lo que hay , día de hoy en spains



Bueno, cogí trabajillos hasta los 26 o prácticas remuneradas. No harían no dos años, pero con 27 ya encontré algo más o menos serio. Es una época extraña, la gente tiene demasiado y hasta tarde en casapapis. Si no fuer así, la gente se esforzaría más.


----------



## Autómata (19 Ene 2022)

Lo de los años cotizados es una forma de pensar langostera. Mi padre me lo ha preguntado alguna vez.

Tengo entendido que lo importante son los últimos años de vida laboral para calcular la pensión ¿es así?, que en la privada con 50-60 años a ver quien aguanta y a ver si te dan trabajo. Y aparte de eso hay que tener un mínimo cotizado que no recuerdo........ Estoy vago para buscar la info.


----------



## Ederto (19 Ene 2022)

Nadie en su lecho de muerte se lamenta diciendo "tenía que haber trabajado más".


----------



## Thundercat (19 Ene 2022)

Ya no sale a cuenta trabajar.
Por lo menos ser cuentajenista en Spain


----------



## ciberobrero (19 Ene 2022)

Y para qué quieres que tengan más? No van a tener pensión, pero tú tampoco


----------



## El_neutral (19 Ene 2022)

Yo estoy en la treintena y llevo todavía menos remado. Antes lo consideraba algo negativo pero vista la casa putas en lo que se ha convertido esto, "_el remar se va a acabar_". Paso de alimentar a gerifaltes enchufados de la Administración o a avariciosos langostos palilleros.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Ene 2022)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Joder, para lo que sirve... con 65 palos es mejor tener dignidad y pegarse un tiro.



No hay que ser tan dramáticos.
Nuestros antepasados y la inmensa mayoría de los ocho mil millones de habitantes del planeta, llegan a una feliz ancianidad sin un plan de pensiones ni tanto lío.

Solo necesitamos comer.
No creo que Amancio Ortega a su edad haga cosas muy diferentes que cualquier otro viajo a su edad ,que básicamente es estar sentado en un sillón viendo la tele , e ir mirar las obras. Su exmujer qué murió muy joven siendo una de las personas más ricas del mundo, de nada le sirvió tener los mejores seguros sanitarios.

chalados histrionicos como Revilla que a los 80 años sigue ahí tocando los huevos, técnicamente es como si no hubiese cotizado nunca pues sigue trabajando cada día.

Lo mismo Biden, por ejemplo, que en vez de estar retirado en su casa, se levanta cada día con una abrumadora e insoportable cantidad de tareas pendientes.

Todos podemos retirarnos cuando nos dé la gana o estar en activos hasta el último día de nuestra vida, no depende tanto de dinero que tengamos sino de nuestra voluntad y capacidad de analizar lo que significa estar vivo.

Este sistema esclavista impuesto en este espacio tiempo en la población española , usa las estructuras sincreticas de la religión católica para engañar a la población :

Ofrece un cielo en la tierra a cambio de que estes libre de pecado y te hayas portado bien.


----------



## Kundalinii (19 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Yo llevo lo abajo estipulado , y me parece sorprendente que gente lleve tan poco con mi edad
> 
> Edid: esto es lo que hay , día de hoy en spains



yo los llevo y tengo cerca de esa edad.

Pero tango además, 6 años como autónomo y a disfrutar lo votado


----------



## Hans_Asperger (20 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> *yo tengo 7-8 con 40 y no voy a cotizar mas*



¿¿¿ Y de qué tienes pensado vivir, si se puede saber ??? Saludos.


----------



## XRL (20 Ene 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> ¿¿¿ Y de qué tienes pensado vivir, si se puede saber ??? Saludos.



de ayudas sociales-paguitas


----------



## Hans_Asperger (20 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> *de ayudas sociales-paguitas*



¿¿¿ Ya te las dan, o tienes pensado pedirlas cuando tengas más edad ???; ¿¿¿ y no te agobias de estar tanto tiempo sin hacer nada ??? Saludos.


----------



## XRL (20 Ene 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> ¿¿¿ Ya te las dan, o tienes pensado pedirlas cuando tengas más edad ???; ¿¿¿ y no te agobias de estar tanto tiempo sin hacer nada ??? Saludos.



no pero con 40 ya me queda poco,a los 45 tienes el rai 3 años salteados

y tengo entendido que a los 52 si no tienes ingresos te dan una paguita

igualmente si no tienes ingresos servicios sociales te tiene que ayudar

al contrario,lo que me agobia es trabajar y tratar con gente


----------



## oriolserra (21 Ene 2022)

Pues yo estoy deseando trabajar (40 añus, 5 meses cotizados), pero curiosamente a todo el que se lo digo me dice:

- "no te preocupes, estás bien así, si trabajas te explotarán y se aprovecharán de ti"
- "pero si tú no necesitas trabajar" (soy casapapis por no poder independizarme, pero la gente no lo ve así)
- "porqué quieres trabajar? si no tienes gastos" (gastos= hipoteca, hijos, la gente piensa así de simple)

Por lo que empiezo a pensar que esto es un ángel del destino que se me aparece a través de la gente para guiarme en esta vida, y su propósito es... que no trabaje.

La gracia de todo es que, cuando he trabajado de forma remunerada, me ha parecido un sueño. Un lujo, vaya (era trabajo de biblioteca). 
Mi día a día normalmente es de trabajo en unas jornadas intensivas que apenas puedo comer una vez al día, y me caigo de sueño a la noche. Es ese tipo de trabajo que haces sin recibir dinero, ayudando a la familia, ayudando en obras de reforma en casa, en el huerto, buscando, indagando por las tiendas para conseguir los mejores productos a los mejores precios, pasando horas en internet aprendiendo a arreglar el calentador del agua (porque no hay dinero para pagar a un profesional), peleándome con la burocracia porque las compañías telefónicas nos han timáo, o lo que haga falta. Estando siempre disponible porque "como no hace náh el niño...".

Puedo decir, eso sí, que en 20 años he aprendido a hacer casi de todo, y tengo más conocimientos que casi todo el mundo con quien hablo. Pero mi curriculum oficial está peláo y mondáo. 

Mis bazas para el futuro son 3:
- que me vuelvan a llamar de la biblioteca (estuve 7 años estudiando para opos, pero ya paso porque me parecen de lo más amañadas, y además, me parece desproporcionado todo lo que hay que estudiar para un trabajo que no requiere tanto. Me colé en una bolsa sin examen, y ahí sigo, afortunadamente. Con la vacuna, mucha gente está de baja, así que tengo esperanza que me llamen)

- invertir de a poquitito en finanzas o btc (me he propuesto que no se vuelvan a aprovechar de mí y decirle a todo dios que no, no estoy disponible, estoy trabajando duro (no moviéndome de casa, durmiendo mucho y comiendo lo justo, y no gastando más allá de lo necesario) para poder ahorrar un poquinho) 

- ir buscando un puente bajo el que se esté abrigadito, y donde haya un riachuelo y crezcan muchos hierbajos comestibles, y esperar un milagro.

P.S. No hay paguitas donde vivo, no reunimos las condiciones, porque los ingresos pasan (por poco) del mínimo que te exigen. Pero vivo en una de las ciudades más caras del país. No se vive mal, pero estás completamente varado.


----------



## Galvani (22 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> no pero con 40 ya me queda poco,a los 45 tienes el rai 3 años salteados
> 
> y tengo entendido que a los 52 si no tienes ingresos te dan una paguita
> 
> ...



Que Rai? Será en determinadas comunidades. En Madrid que yo sepa no hay eso. Sólo hay lo de los 52 y con 15 mínimo cotizados. Luego uno me dijo que con 47 te daban 6 meses al año los 400 euros. También con los 15 Y con eso no vives ni con un techo pagado.


----------



## Mizraim (22 Ene 2022)

Yo no tengo pensado vivir hasta los 70 así que personalmente me la suda la cotización y me la suda más aún remar para el estado.


----------



## PedrelGuape (22 Ene 2022)

mikelele dijo:


> El día que obliguen a los exchanges a entregar los KYC a Hacienda mas de uno va a temblar .....



No tendrás nada y serás feliz.

Lo importante es manejar para vivir dignamente y no seguir manteniendo parásitos por millones puestos por el estado.

Adivina que grupo va a pasar hambre antes.


----------



## Galvani (22 Ene 2022)

Es todo un absurdo. La diferencia entre cotizar 20 o 25 años respecto 3, 5 o los que sean sin llegar a 15 es nula. Es más, es que te restan tanto por no tener 65 años que hasta cobrarías menos que los de la no contributiva. 

Y no olvidemos a los paguiteros de según que comunidades, que esos no cobran 400 Hay mucha paguita de 600 y más y luego los hijos etc. De los inmigrantes ya ni hablar. 

El modelo es una estafa y encima acabado ya. En vez de por años cotizados también te ponen los 65 años o 67 o los que quieran.


----------



## eltonelero (22 Ene 2022)

Subo eso a ni 5 años ni 5 polvos.
Encima muchos votando masivamente al PSOE.


----------



## CocoVin (22 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El sistema juega con la estúpida pretensión de que todos vamos a llegar a viejos ,
> 
> a tener un largo y dorado retiro con la misma energía y fuerza que a los 20 años pero viviendo del cuento.
> 
> ...



Muy cierto.

Y más en los tiempos de incertidumbre que nos ocupan.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ene 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> Muy cierto.
> 
> Y más en los tiempos de incertidumbre que nos ocupan.









*1984 de George Orwell: resumen, película, análisis y mucho más*
1984 de George Orwell, es una novela política futurística, que recrea el presente de ese año, aunque fue escrita en 1947.




resumiendolo.com

_La distopía anunciada en la novela de Orwell se está cumpliendo milimétricamente .

Me sorprende sobre todo el paralelismo del ministerio de igualdad con el ministerio del amor . Con el disfraz del feminismo , que nadie sabe con certeza que significa, se imponen leyes totalitarias que permiten que el sistema ataque al hombre y que sienta sobre él la amenaza constante por le hecho de serlo.

el ministerio de la abundancia que viene siendo el ministerio de consumo , del comunista Garzón con lo que se auguraba en la novela .

el ministerio de la verdad ya no sólo son los " verificadores " sino que ya están dando un paso más para prohibir cualquier opinión diferente al consenso político de la ideología dominante. Lo de la memoria histórica que pretende aleccionar a toda la población con el relato propagandístico del bando perdedor de una cruenta guerra pero que le dio legitimidad política al vencedor.
De la misma manera que los que vencieron a los nazis siguen gobernando Europa y su relato es el que ha quedado._



–*Ministerio del amor:* este departamento tenía la función de asignar el castigo que sufrirían los rebeldes o quienes estaban en contra de El Gran Hermano. De ser necesario, se encarga de lavar el cerebro a cualquier ciudadano para que adoptara con entusiasmo la gestión del dirigente político.

*-Ministerio de la paz:* se encargaba de vigilar todos los procesos de guerra. Los miembros de este ministerio garantizaban la prolongación de cada combate férreo El lema de este ministerio fue: “si la guerra se establece en otros países, el país estará en paz consigo mismo”.

*-Ministerio de la abundancia: *es el ente encargado de preservar la miseria y pobreza de la clase pobre. Limitaba cada alimento y ganancias en el ámbito laboral.

*-Ministerio de la verdad: *la principal función de este departamento es eliminar cualquier rastro de historia difeligna que complique la manipulación de la información. Las evidencias del pasado histórico debían suprimirse de inmediato.


Cada uno de los habitantes de Londres estaban obligados a tener al menos una telepantalla en su casa o negocio; era un delito que los ciudadanos omitieran el uso de este aparato. Existe una cláusula referida a este aparato electrónico, ya que la clase más baja de Londres no debían tener disponibilidad de acceso, por ser la sociedad al que debía someterse con más facilidad.
A todos los niños de Londres se les inculca la política en un movimiento denominado *El Espía*. Cada uno de ellos debían apoyar la gestión de El Gran Hermano, e incluso, podían denunciar a sus padres en el caso de no respetar las pocas concepciones políticas estipuladas en su limitada ley.

La propaganda mediática y la instigación se difundían mediante las telepantallas. A través del aparato, diversas cuñas definían una postura única, la cual no abarcaba otras corrientes de pensamiento. El estado de Londres marginó por completo cada uno de los derechos correspondientes a la clase más baja. Para todos los inadaptados o rebeldes, habían castigos muy severos, que en algunos casos condujeron a una muerte segura.


----------



## mikelele (22 Ene 2022)

PedrelGuape dijo:


> No tendrás nada y serás feliz.
> 
> Lo importante es manejar para vivir dignamente y no seguir manteniendo parásitos por millones puestos por el estado.
> 
> Adivina que grupo va a pasar hambre antes.



Cuando vayas al médico ojalá y no te atiendan.


----------



## Galvani (22 Ene 2022)

Ya ves. Jubilado con 35 o más años cotizados que ahora cobra 1700 euros cobrará 1100 y un tipo con no contributiva 700 porque no me creo que ahora alguien con no contributiva cobre 400 A esa gente les complementan porque si no no podrían vivir.


----------



## workforfood (22 Ene 2022)

Cualquier langosta te saca 50 años cotizados.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Ene 2022)

Trabajo muy temporal y de mierda es lo que tenemos. Es normal que no se tenga mucho cotizado


----------



## PedrelGuape (22 Ene 2022)

mikelele dijo:


> Cuando vayas al médico ojalá y no te atiendan.



Si es urgente voy al colchón y me atienden antes que a tí. Si no lo es ya pagas tú.

Por otro lado, en tantos años de autónomo y luego sociedad, seguramente ya he pagado con creces todo lo que me corresponde y mas.
Dudo que tú puedas decir lo mismo.

De hecho aún sigo pagando muy a mi pesar.


----------



## kokod (23 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Ya ves. Jubilado con 35 o más años cotizados que ahora cobra 1700 euros cobrará 1100 y un tipo con no contributiva 700 porque no me creo que ahora alguien con no contributiva cobre 400 A esa gente les complementan porque si no no podrían vivir.



Exacto la gente ya esta abriendo los ojos remar 35 años por 1100 (muchos ni eso) o remar lo justo y que te complementen los 700 euros, vamos que ya remar no sale a cuenta, este es un sistema para mantener a los trabajadores que viven del Estado no hay más, cada vez veo más nerviosismo en el Estado ya que poco tienen ya de margen de maniobra para pagar sueldos públicos, bueno si ir directamente a los ahorros de los trabajadores de la privada pero te aseguro que la gente cada vez tiene menos ahorro y menos capacidad de ahorro, el guano esta asegurado si o si.


----------



## Galvani (23 Ene 2022)

kokod dijo:


> Exacto la gente ya esta abriendo los ojos remar 35 años por 1100 (muchos ni eso) o remar lo justo y que te complementen los 700 euros, vamos que ya remar no sale a cuenta, este es un sistema para mantener a los trabajadores que viven del Estado no hay más, cada vez veo más nerviosismo en el Estado ya que poco tienen ya de margen de maniobra para pagar sueldos públicos, bueno si ir directamente a los ahorros de los trabajadores de la privada pero te aseguro que la gente cada vez tiene menos ahorro y menos capacidad de ahorro, el guano esta asegurado si o si.



Por otra parte si no remas no hay nada. Hasta los 52 no hay nada. Tu paro y cuando se acaba fuera. Y en B no puedes trabajar tan fácil.


----------



## Killuminatis (23 Ene 2022)

kvrtis dijo:


> No hay nada mas ridiculo que darse puñetazos en el pecho jactandose de los años cotizados, pero si existe el orgullo gay... como no iba a existir el orgullo remero?



Jajajajaj, efectivamente.
Es como las vacunas, como se cotiza por el bien común pues los que cotizan son héroes y los que no lo hacen unos insolidarios.


----------



## kokod (23 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Por otra parte si no remas no hay nada. Hasta los 52 no hay nada. Tu paro y cuando se acaba fuera. Y en B no puedes trabajar tan fácil.



Yo tengo la fortuna que siempre que me falla el A esta el B, es más te diré que reme su Puta madre.


----------



## asiqué (23 Ene 2022)

Vaross dijo:


> Acabo de buscarlo y sigue siendo 15 años lo mínimo para una pensión contributiva



y si remas lo justo, llegas a los 34 con los 15 años y dices que te jubilas? cuanto te penaliza la SS ? con la base minima que son 960€ 
Alguna vez me lo he preguntado,


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Ene 2022)

animo campeon, tienes que cotizar mas para salvar el planeta...


----------



## asiqué (23 Ene 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> animo campeon, tienes que cotizar mas para salvar el planeta...



2 cosas;
responde a mi pregunta y quien me obliga?


----------



## asiqué (23 Ene 2022)

Me jubilo con 35 años, vendo todo mi patrimonio y me retiro a vivir a un pueblo o a una cabaña estilo Unabomber


----------



## asiqué (23 Ene 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Yo conozco personas que con 50 no tienen ni un año cotizado.



conozco familias etnianas que tiene cero dias cotizados entre todos y en 3 generaciones o mas.
Pero tienen su coche viejo de alta cilindrada y su tele de 65"


----------



## Galvani (24 Ene 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> y si remas lo justo, llegas a los 34 con los 15 años y dices que te jubilas? cuanto te penaliza la SS ? con la base minima que son 960€
> Alguna vez me lo he preguntado,



Por cada año que te jubilas antes de los 65 te quitan un 8% creo...


----------



## XRL (24 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Por otra parte si no remas no hay nada. Hasta los 52 no hay nada. Tu paro y cuando se acaba fuera. Y en B no puedes trabajar tan fácil.



a los 52 puedes pedir paguita?


----------



## XRL (24 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Que Rai? Será en determinadas comunidades. En Madrid que yo sepa no hay eso. Sólo hay lo de los 52 y con 15 mínimo cotizados. Luego uno me dijo que con 47 te daban 6 meses al año los 400 euros. También con los 15 Y con eso no vives ni con un techo pagado.



no había visto este mensaje






Renta Activa de Inserción | Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal


Informacion sobre prestaciones por desempleo ofrecida por el SEPE, Servicio Publico de Empleo Estatal. Cita previa, calculo de prestaciones, renta activa de insercion e informacion sobre afectados por ERTE o ERES.




www.sepe.es





creía que era en toda España,pues sera una ayuda aquí en la comunidad valenciana 

400€ durante 3 años salteados

con 52 si no tienes 15 años cotizados no puedes pedir esa paguita o si?


----------



## Galvani (24 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> a los 52 puedes pedir paguita?



Si, pero hasta los 52 que. Claro con 15 años mínimo.


----------



## OvEr0n (24 Ene 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Me jubilo con 35 años, vendo todo mi patrimonio y me retiro a vivir a un pueblo o a una cabaña estilo Unabomber



La inflación va a joder las aspiraciones de prejubilacion de muchos ahorradores natos.


----------



## Galvani (24 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> no había visto este mensaje
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es cierto es en toda España pero para eso no tendrás que tener nada de nada. Tipo inmigrantes que no les pueden ver lo que tienen en su país etc. Pero se que en algunas comunidades hay paguitas mucho mejor. Lo peor para paguitas es Madrid con mucha diferencia.


----------



## danilovix (24 Ene 2022)

Hay mucho trabajo de jornada parcial, aunque quieras trabajar te ponen dificil cotizar.

Una vez estuve en una empresa donde hasta los jefecillos intermedios estaban por 39 horas en vez de las 40.


----------



## spica (24 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Yo llevo lo abajo estipulado , y me parece sorprendente que gente lleve tan poco con mi edad



Al final tu tendras la msma paguita miserable que el llevara años cobrando.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (24 Ene 2022)

spica dijo:


> Al final tu tendras la msma paguita miserable que el llevara años cobrando.



No te creas       que ya ando creando casssss y soy agricultor jáaaaaaano te creas que de pobre se sale


----------



## vanderwilde (24 Ene 2022)

Con 30 siguen con el carnet de estudiante.


----------



## Sesino6 (24 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Yo llevo lo abajo estipulado , y me parece sorprendente que gente lleve tan poco con mi edad
> 
> Edid: esto es lo que hay , día de hoy en spains



Hasta los 70 aún pueden cotizar 40 años más


----------



## Galvani (24 Ene 2022)

danilovix dijo:


> Hay mucho trabajo de jornada parcial, aunque quieras trabajar te ponen dificil cotizar.
> 
> Una vez estuve en una empresa donde hasta los jefecillos intermedios estaban por 39 horas en vez de las 40.



Y que tiene que ver el horario. Cotizas siempre.


----------



## danilovix (24 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Y que tiene que ver el horario. Cotizas siempre.



una cajera a 20 horas semanales cotiza al 50% para la jubilación, te puedes tirar décadas en jornadas parciales y ni llegar para la jubilación


----------



## sikBCN (24 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Yo llevo lo abajo estipulado , y me parece sorprendente que gente lleve tan poco con mi edad
> 
> Edid: esto es lo que hay , día de hoy en spains



Pues el estado ya te ha robado bastante dinero y además estás feliz.

Yo llevo solo 3 años cotizados y dios quiera que jamás cotice nada más, mantener funcivagos,ladrores y charos de mierda con mi sudor no me interesa.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Ene 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> 2 cosas;
> responde a mi pregunta y quien me obliga?



respondo al OP, para que no se preocupe tanto...


----------



## asiqué (25 Ene 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> respondo al OP, para que no se preocupe tanto...


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (4 Abr 2022)

A


----------



## theelf (6 Abr 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Yo llevo lo abajo estipulado , y me parece sorprendente que gente lleve tan poco con mi edad
> 
> Edid: esto es lo que hay , día de hoy en spains



41 y creo q tengo 2400 dias o asi


----------



## terro6666 (7 Abr 2022)

Yo echo cuentad y me faltan años, por qué salvo unos 6 años que habré estado estudiando y de baja por una operación y algunos meses entre trabajo y trabajo solo tengo 19 años cotizados y tengo 47, yo creo que me faltan entre 3 y 4 años


----------



## circodelia2 (7 Abr 2022)

Y si luego se mueren a los 120 años.....no está mal el negocio. 
....


----------



## Killuminatis (7 Abr 2022)

Cotizar era la hostia cuando con 55 años y un dolor de espalda te jubilaban, es decir, hace 30 años.


----------



## Pleonasmo (7 Abr 2022)

Putos amos


----------



## Turgot (7 Abr 2022)

Son mejores que tú


----------



## Bye Felicia (7 Abr 2022)

Orgullo de remero


----------



## Covid-8M (7 Abr 2022)

Bye Felicia dijo:


> Orgullo de remero


----------



## Coln (7 Abr 2022)

Tengo un colega que presume de años cotizados a menudo, no tiene nada ahorrado, siempre currela.


----------



## Chino Negro (7 Abr 2022)

Te faltó añadir 0 años follados


----------



## Viviendo Digno (7 Abr 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo tengo 7-8 con 40 y no voy a cotizar mas



Hace tiempo pensaba que estabais equivocados y yo en lo correcto. Hoy me arrepiento.


----------



## Rescatador (7 Abr 2022)

danilovix dijo:


> una cajera a *20 horas semanales* cotiza al 50% para la jubilación, te puedes tirar décadas en jornadas parciales y ni llegar para la jubilación



Meanwhile....

Horas lectivas a la semana







Días lectivos al año







Los profesores son el colectivo de empleados públicos más nutrido.

Hay más docentes no universitarios que personal de instituciones sanitarias.


Docencia + Universidad = 21,40 % + 5,87 % = 27,27 %
Sanidad = 19 %
Ayuntamientos = 19 %
Justicia + Seguridad + Defensa = 14%
Resto (administrativos) = 20 %







El conjunto del personal docente no universitario trabaja *24 horas a la semana 180 días al año* para atender al 16% de la población.

El conjunto del personal sanitario trabaja *24 horas al día los 365 días del año* para atender a toda la población, al 100%.

Población en edad escolar







Y esto, ojo, con la pirámide de población invertida, con pocos jóvenes en una sociedad envejecida y por tanto, con más problemas de salud.

La universidad es el 6% del total de EEPP y en ella, 1 de cada 3 es personal de administración y servicios. Hay un PAS por cada 2 profesores.









Cientos de funcionarios aceleran su retiro por miedo a que les recorten la pensión


La activación del Factor de Sostenibilidad en 2019 impulsa a los empleados públicos a aprovechar el resquicio legal que les permite jubilarse a los 60




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## opilano (9 Abr 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo tengo 7-8 con 40 y no voy a cotizar mas



Grande.


----------



## opilano (9 Abr 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Quien pudiera, hace años nos medio reiamos de un amigo que no trabaja, ni acabó la eso ni tenia intencion de hacer nada con su vida, ahora con 30 y pico sigue igual, viviendo en una casa que heredo de sus abuelos en la costa y con 200€ que le dan sus padres para comida y que se tome un par de cañas, ya no nos reimos tanto, mas de uno se cambiaria por el a las 7am camino del trabajo sabiendo que el otro esta en la cama y tal vez se levante a las 11, vaya un rato al gym y a la playa despues de comer.
> 
> Remas para qué? para mantener a moronegros, putas chiringuiteras, oenejetas, gitanos y demas basura?



Se te olvidan los políticos, curas, militares, reyes y reinas,..


----------



## tejoncio (9 Abr 2022)

Que edad tienes? Para poder opinar


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (9 Abr 2022)

Todavía hay gente que piensa que cotizar = pensión asegurada?

Menuda hostia los testigos de lo cotizado…


----------



## Play_91 (9 Abr 2022)

No se que ves de raro en la sociedad actual, si el trabajo es una mierda y la motivación de los jóvenes no es que sea la ostia.


----------



## vanderwilde (9 Abr 2022)

Pues cada vez hay más gente alérgica al remo. Por lo visto no es una enfermedad nueva, se lleva dado desde siempre, lo que pasa es que ahora se está extendiendo una cosa bárbara.


----------



## Talisac (9 Abr 2022)

Yo tengo un amigo con 37 que ni 2 años llevará cotizados.


----------



## Galvani (9 Abr 2022)

Vaross dijo:


> Por lo menos llegar a los 15



Dudo que los 15 sirvan para algo en un futuro muy lejano. Dentro de 20 o 25 años no sé qué pasará. Pero una cosa segura, cobraras un poco más si has cotizado. Un poco más. Pero si has cotizado 40 en vez de 25, si cotizas 20 cobraras lo mismo que un inmigrante que no ha cotizado nada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El sistema juega con la estúpida pretensión de que todos vamos a llegar a viejos ,
> 
> a tener un largo y dorado retiro con la misma energía y fuerza que a los 20 años pero viviendo del cuento.
> 
> ...



Recientemente se han muerto unos millonarios en España : el dueño de supermercados froiz y el dueño de la naviera armas. Por fin descansan en paz sino seguirían en su despacho. No creo que hayan dormido la siesta pierna suelta ni una sola vez en toda su vida.
La mente siempre quiere más de lo mismo y no conoce límites. De la misma manera que se es adicto al sexo o a las drogas, también se puede ser al trabajo.

Que un pobre no le quede más remedio que trabajar pues tiene su justificación, pero que un millonario sólo viva para eso , es una vida mal vivida.

Si a alguien le deseo que descanse en paz , es al economista Gay de Liébana ,que se pasó toda la vida hablando de las pensiones y no llegó a cobrar ni un solo día.


----------



## _______ (9 Abr 2022)

De que te vale cotizar si todos cobrareios pensión de subsistrncia


----------



## Periplo (9 Abr 2022)

Conozco gente que ni cotiza ni ha cotizado ni piensa cotizar porque sencillamente no quiere trabajar,se conforma con el chandal lleno de chorretones de las pajas y camisetas descosidas,no le falta la marihuana y su coche de 15 años.Solo le interesa buscar chortinas para intentar lamerlas el conejo y estar rascandose los webos dia tras dia esperando a una paguita universal....en chandal y camiseta repito...y viviendo en casa de la madre,que todos los dias se va a trabajar para llevar papeo a casa donde le espera el cuarenton del chandal pajeado....


----------



## Galvani (9 Abr 2022)

_______ dijo:


> De que te vale cotizar si todos cobrareios pensión de subsistrncia



Algunos creen que son héroes según los años trabajados.


----------



## 60kg (9 Abr 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Yo llevo lo abajo estipulado , y me parece sorprendente que gente lleve tan poco con mi edad
> 
> Edid: esto es lo que hay , día de hoy en spains



con trabajos no cualificados sí que hay gente, el que se pone a estudiar tarda más en empezar a trabajar pero acaba pagando más impuestos


----------



## Galvani (9 Abr 2022)

Cada año que cotizas es año que te están robando para menas, políticos etc. porque después todos tienen más derechos que tú. 

Eso sin contar con la salud que te roban los jefes y morralla de gente.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (9 Abr 2022)

Hay que ser ridículo para jactarse de ser remero; asalariado o cobrar una nómina.

Los únicos asalariados que podrían considerarse dignos son los funcionarios, y es por su condición en sí. Ni siquiera pueden considerarse clase obrera exactamente.

Pero, vamos, estar orgulloso de ser un puto remero...

Y muchos de aquí lo somos, pero porque no nos queda más remedio. Pero desde luego no es algo de lo que sentirse orgulloso, más bien al contrario.


----------



## cienciologia (9 Abr 2022)

Periplo dijo:


> Conozco gente que ni cotiza ni ha cotizado ni piensa cotizar porque sencillamente no quiere trabajar,se conforma con el chandal lleno de chorretones de las pajas y camisetas descosidas,no le falta la marihuana y su coche de 15 años.Solo le interesa buscar chortinas para intentar lamerlas el conejo y estar rascandose los webos dia tras dia esperando a una paguita universal....en chandal y camiseta repito...y viviendo en casa de la madre,que todos los dias se va a trabajar para llevar papeo a casa donde le espera el cuarenton del chandal pajeado....




Mira que me he reído con este comentario pero no puedo estar más de acuerdo.


----------



## Tonimn (9 Abr 2022)

También hay que solo saben lo que es trabajar en negro y se han visto con 40 y pocos y nada cotizado.


----------



## Loperenix (9 Abr 2022)

Yo tengo 34 años y oficialmente no he trabajado en mi vida, bueno si una vez echaron del telepizza y otra vez estube descargando camiones, siempre me lo he montado al margen del sistema, ahora soy Ceo de una startup, circunstacias de la vida, la imaginacion es mas importante que el conocimiento y que la cotizacion o experiencia laboral


----------



## Ángel de Luz (10 Abr 2022)

A unas malas cotizas lo que puedas y con la pensión te vas a un país del Este y te hartas a follar chortinas que te puedes costear porque es menor nivel de vida


----------



## Covid-8M (11 Abr 2022)

Loperenix dijo:


> Yo tengo 34 años y oficialmente no he trabajado en mi vida, bueno si una vez echaron del telepizza y otra vez estube descargando camiones, siempre me lo he montado al margen del sistema, ahora soy Ceo de una startup, circunstacias de la vida, la imaginacion es mas importante que el conocimiento y que la cotizacion o experiencia laboral



Si eres CEO estaras cotizando


----------



## Lounge Bar (11 Abr 2022)

Se hace lo que se puede.


----------



## Josillo (11 Abr 2022)

Conozco personas con paga de discapacidad de más 65% con menos de un mes cotizado y gente trabajando con su familia con 0 años cotizado ( todo en negro) muchos con mas de 15 años pero 0 euros ahorrado por el vicio.


----------



## Galvani (11 Abr 2022)

mikelele dijo:


> Cuando vayas al médico ojalá y no te atiendan.



No, es que atienden a inmigrantes y gitanos antes que a ti. Eso son excusas de mierda.


----------



## Galvani (11 Abr 2022)

Josillo dijo:


> Conozco personas con paga de discapacidad de más 65% con menos de un mes cotizado y gente trabajando con su familia con 0 años cotizado ( todo en negro) muchos con mas de 15 años pero 0 euros ahorrado por el vicio.



Mi vecina. 45 años. Habrá trabajado un año máximo como cuidadora de críos hace 20 o más años. Bueno por decir algo porque yo que soy un poco más joven la he conocido toda la vida de recados con su madre viuda y siempre la madre diciendo que es que explotaban. Pues hace un año o un par zas paguita perpetua por no se que de salud. Esa se jubila sin trabajar ni dos años.


----------



## Mr. Satan (11 Abr 2022)

a ver, cerramos todo tipo de centrales, desmontamos los astilleros, desmontamos las acerías, lo desmontamos todo!!!
para así no hacerle competencia con nuestros productos a otros países europeos
Que clase de vende patrias puede consentir algo así?
llevan 44 años ya jodiéndonos!! desmantelando España y aquí nadie hace nada!! Incluso sigue habiendo alta participación en las fraudulentas elecciones estatales del régimen 

Que clase de cotización van a tener las siguientes generaciones?? Para esto entramos en la UE ???


----------



## Mentalharm (11 Abr 2022)

Yo tengo con 28 años 599 días, pero porque he trabajado el doble en negro, cosas de la hosteleria


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Abr 2022)

Yo paso de los 30 y no llego a los tres años cotizados y por que uno de los tres practicamente fue del paro que tambien cotizaba.


----------



## Lord Vader (24 Abr 2022)

Cotizar está bien, porque implica que has trabajado. Ahora lo que debes hacer es comprarte un terrenillo y producir por tu cuenta. 
Pero no utilices el tiempo cotizado para medir otra cosa. No esperes que la jubilación cubra tu vejez, porque igual la pensión que te queda es de subsistencia o incluso ni eso.
Anticípate, ahora que tienes tiempo y ganas para ello, y asegúrate la vejez, aunque sea lo básico.
Cuando ese momento llegue, verás a muchos de esos amigos tuyos, ahora indolentes, pidiendo la eutanasia, porque el futuro que nos tienen preparado es un futuro de mierda, me temo, y como no estés preparao lo vas a pasar mal.
Hazme caso. Procúrate la forma de sobrevivir. No sigas al rebaño.


----------



## Gorrión (24 Abr 2022)

Periplo dijo:


> Conozco gente que ni cotiza ni ha cotizado ni piensa cotizar porque sencillamente no quiere trabajar,se conforma con el chandal lleno de chorretones de las pajas y camisetas descosidas,no le falta la marihuana y su coche de 15 años.Solo le interesa buscar chortinas para intentar lamerlas el conejo y estar rascandose los webos dia tras dia esperando a una paguita universal....en chandal y camiseta repito...y viviendo en casa de la madre,que todos los dias se va a trabajar para llevar papeo a casa donde le espera el cuarenton del chandal pajeado....



Desde luego es mucho mas digno que trabajar, total, para que el gobierno se gaste tu esfuerzo en chiringuitos feminazis, vicios de políticos, moronegros y venenos que te inyectan por tu bien... mejor morirse en chándal y pajeado, por lo menos no haces el gilipollas.

Pero si, tu sigue denigrando, asqueroso sumiso y servil.


----------



## Tonimn (24 Abr 2022)

¿Y cómo hacéis?
Supongo que no figuráis en la lista de parados. Tampoco tenéis derecho a jubilación ni a subsidios que requieren tiempo cotizado.
Yo conozco con 40 y tantos que llevan menos de 3 años cotizados, gente con masters, idiomas, CI altísimo.... pero totalmente anti sociales e incapaces de pasar una entrevista ni de montar nada por su cuenta porque no saben monetizar nada, solo saben estudiar y encima a la que aprenden deja de interesarles y se ponen a aprender otra cosa y otra y otra... No entiendo que la sociedad no sepa aprovecharles, y en cambio sí se lance de cabeza a proteger a otros colectivos.
Pero vamos, si ni siquiera se ayuda a los autónomos ni a los trabajadores...


----------



## Tonimn (25 Abr 2022)

Eso son unos 380€/mes.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (25 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Mi vecina. 45 años. Habrá trabajado un año máximo como cuidadora de críos hace 20 o más años. Bueno por decir algo porque yo que soy un poco más joven la he conocido toda la vida de recados con su madre viuda y siempre la madre diciendo que es que explotaban. Pues hace un año o un par zas paguita perpetua por no se que de salud. Esa se jubila sin trabajar ni dos años.



Sí, pension no contributiva de menos de 500€. Y punto.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 Abr 2022)

Lo que se ve en este tipo de hilos (más allá de la estupidez del que lo ha creado), es la cantidad de foreros que no trabajan, quizá que no han trabajado en su vida, la cantidad de inadaptados sociales...


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Lo que se ve en este tipo de hilos (más allá de la estupidez del que lo ha creado), es la cantidad de foreros que no trabajan, quizá que no han trabajado en su vida, la cantidad de inadaptados sociales...



La verdad es que es sorprende que siendo este un foro tan superior intelectualmente y antipaguitas, haya tanto nini.


----------



## Autómata (25 Abr 2022)

danilovix dijo:


> una cajera a 20 horas semanales cotiza al 50% para la jubilación, te puedes tirar décadas en jornadas parciales y ni llegar para la jubilación



Si tiene un hijo y ha pedido reducción de jornada, que son muchas, cotiza al 100%


_______ dijo:


> De que te vale cotizar si todos cobrareios pensión de subsistrncia



Según tu razonamiento en teoría es incluso peor haber trabajado, ya que si tienes una propiedad o ahorros fruto de tu trabajo no existe tal paga hasta que te hayas descapitalizado.


----------



## Galvani (25 Abr 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Lo que se ve en este tipo de hilos (más allá de la estupidez del que lo ha creado), es la cantidad de foreros que no trabajan, quizá que no han trabajado en su vida, la cantidad de inadaptados sociales...



Y de la gente que estamos hasta los huevos del trabajo. No te olvides. Trabajar si te vuelve un inadaptado social. A mi aguantar tanto hijo de puta me ha jodido. Y eso no se quita.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> La verdad es que es sorprende que siendo este un foro tan superior intelectualmente y antipaguitas, haya tanto nini.



No negaré que trabajar es en muchas ocasiones un asco, pero aquí muchos hablan del "no remar", cuando en muchos casos no han remado nunca...


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (25 Abr 2022)

Yo tengo 11 con 38. Y si pudiera no cotizaría más ¿Para que? 
Puede que esos amigos tuyos tengan otro tipo de ingresos, no tienen porqué ser paguitas.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (25 Abr 2022)

Lo peor no es que no tengan nada cotizado, es que si no tienen ninguna experiencia laboral quiere decir que no saben hacer la o con un canuto.


----------



## Kflaas (25 Abr 2022)

Puede que seas troll...
Pero cómo lo has conseguido?
Realmente estás loco o te lo has hecho?

Xq conozco a gente, que hoy en día les ha costado horrores que les den una paga y teniendo una enfermedad real e incluso a otros, les han quitado la paga y eso que están enfermos d verdad


----------



## eljusticiero (25 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> La verdad es que es sorprende que siendo este un foro tan superior intelectualmente y antipaguitas, haya tanto nini.



El floro no es antipaguitas, el floro es propaguitas pero para uno mismo solo... si el florero es incapaz de conseguirla prefiere ver el mundo arder y echar bilis contra el que si que tiene un sustento ganado (informáticos como en el hilo de hoy, rentistas, funcionarios, paguiteros de otras etnias, o trabajadores inmis) como el desearía.


----------



## opilano (25 Abr 2022)

Lo que no cuentas es que viven mejor que tú.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (25 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Yo tengo 11 con 38. Y si pudiera no cotizaría más ¿Para que?
> Puede que esos amigos tuyos tengan otro tipo de ingresos, no tienen porqué ser paguitas.



Yo tengo ni 9 años cotizados y ya paso de los 40.

Ahora bien, tengo dos pisos pagados y del que vivo me quedan 16k de pagar.

Menos 1,5 años que trabajé mientras era estudiante, lo demás he trabajado para lo público con más de 30k/año.

Me medio jubilé hace dos años y ante la locura mundial que vivimos he vuelto al remo en españa esperando a que “escampe”

Ahora sí que me ha entrado un poco la preocupación, creo que si hablara jubilaciones en el futuro (o rentas básicas), pero estas serán un mínimo para todos aquellos que no hayan cotizado etc, y los que realmente cotizaron 40 o 50 años verán sus “pensiones” reducidas a nivel de los que no cotizaron ..

Por eso me preocupa trabajar algo más, unos 4 años para completar 13 y ya de los 60 a los 65 (es obligación trabajar dos años entre esas edades para cobrar pensión) o bien volver a españa y trabajar en lo público si aún me cogen o directamente irme a un país nórdico a repartir periódicos, que ahí no te ponen pegas para trabajar en esas edades.

Remar toda la vida para solo tener un piso en propiedad, por que cobras una mierda y nunca tuviste un plan económico, es lo más absolutamente ridiculous que uno puede hacer con su vida, que si tienes una familia más o menos feliz, pues vale, pero semejante sacrifico por pasear 3 o 4 perros a lo largo de tu miserable existencia … no se, mejor suicidarse y acabar con semejante despropósito.


----------



## hartman (25 Abr 2022)

ahora estan los terrenitos en ucrania baratitos.


----------



## VandeBel (25 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Yo tengo 11 con 38. Y si pudiera no cotizaría más ¿Para que?
> Puede que esos amigos tuyos tengan otro tipo de ingresos, no tienen porqué ser paguitas.



Hombre, teniendo 11 años, ya es tonto no llegar a los 15 para cobrar al menos el 50 % de la pensión.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (25 Abr 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Hombre, teniendo 11 años, ya es tonto no llegar a los 15 para cobrar al menos el 50 % de la pensión.



La verdad es que sí. He estado mirandolo, pero quien asegura que no cambien la ley.


----------



## VandeBel (25 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> La verdad es que sí. He estado mirandolo, pero quien asegura que no cambien la ley.



Claro, si la cambian estariamos jodidos... pero en principio hay que hacer planes con lo que sabemos actualmente.


----------



## Bien boa (25 Abr 2022)

En la vida hay tiempo para todo. Yo con 30 años ni siquiera tenía cuenta de cotización a la SS, fuí remero unos cuantos años , mutualista y autónomo. Hoy tengo 55 años y vivo de rentas, aunque cotizo para una pensioncilla . Jamás he cobrado el paro ni paga de ninguna clase, ni he heredado un gran patrimonio de mi familia. No soy ni listo ni tonto, trabajé mucho durante 10 años , he tenido algo de suerte y leo Burbuja desde 2006. No tengo larvas, quizá eso ayude.


----------



## Maerum (25 Abr 2022)

y que?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (25 Abr 2022)

Yo he tirado la década de los 30 a la basura remando en un sitio de mierda.
Si. He ahorrado, pero me siento un imbécil y ahora cuando la política de la empresa es buscar al empleado
más barato: Con discapacidad, lo más joven posible, extranjero... todo para reducir costes laborales.
¿Experiencia y demás? Se la sudan.

No lo hagais. No remeis más de 5 años en la misma galera a no ser que tengas una oportunidad, justa y clara de ascender... buscad planes alternativos para huir antes de que te conviertas en una reliquia.

Yo creo que debo llevar casi los 20 años remados... más o menos.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (25 Abr 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo he tirado la década de los 30 a la basura remando en un sitio de mierda.
> Si. He ahorrado, pero me siento un imbécil y ahora cuando la política de la empresa es buscar al empleado
> más barato: Con discapacidad, lo más joven posible, extranjero... todo para reducir costes laborales.
> ¿Experiencia y demás? Se la sudan.
> ...



si la empresa es una mierda lo que hay que hacer es aprender de los currelas que valen y largarse cuando ya sabes


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Abr 2022)

Hoy en dia es "lo normal" en España.

Si llegas a 40 años con 10 años cotizados te puedes dar con un canto en los dientes.

Ya si a los 40 tienes un zulito completamente pagado serás el DIOS de tu grupo de amigos.


----------



## Galvani (25 Abr 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Hombre, teniendo 11 años, ya es tonto no llegar a los 15 para cobrar al menos el 50 % de la pensión.



Que 50... Eso es hoy. Dentro de 20 años una pensión no contributiva será como la del que ha cotizado 25 años. Si para la gente que no tiene 30 años cotizados le quitan tanto que se queda con un poco más que una no contributiva... De 15 años a 25 creo que es un timo cotizar. Si alguien cobra una pensión habiendo cotizado 15 o 20 años estaría bien que dijese cuanto le ha quedado.


----------



## Galvani (25 Abr 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Yo tengo ni 9 años cotizados y ya paso de los 40.
> 
> Ahora bien, tengo dos pisos pagados y del que vivo me quedan 16k de pagar.
> 
> ...



O sea que tú has trabajado 9 años en lo público y con el dinero has comprado pisos y has alquilado uno y de eso vives. ¿Es eso?


----------



## Galvani (25 Abr 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Lo peor no es que no tengan nada cotizado, es que si no tienen ninguna experiencia laboral quiere decir que no saben hacer la o con un canuto.



Y de que coño sirve saber hacer algo si no hay trabajo, es pagado como si fuese un trabajo que hace cualquiera y no puedes hacerlo por tu cuenta porque no sacas para impuestos o tienes que invertir un huevo y no tienes padrinos clientes. 

Sobrevalorais mucho la experiencia. Conozco algún ingeniero de 53 años que ha estado en proyectos chulos y varios sectores y va a tener que trabajar por lo que le den.

Hoy la experiencia no se paga. Tienes que hacer algo muy específico. Y no me vale el ejemplo del fontanero o electricista que te cobra por una chorrada una pasta.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (25 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Y de que coño sirve saber hacer algo si no hay trabajo, es pagado como si fuese un trabajo que hace cualquiera y no puedes hacerlo por tu cuenta porque no sacas para impuestos o tienes que invertir un huevo y no tienes padrinos clientes.
> 
> Sobrevalorais mucho la experiencia. Conozco algún ingeniero de 53 años que ha estado en proyectos chulos y varios sectores y va a tener que trabajar por lo que le den.
> 
> Hoy la experiencia no se paga. Tienes que hacer algo muy específico. Y no me vale el ejemplo del fontanero o electricista que te cobra por una chorrada una pasta.



pues deja de llorar y hazte fontanero o electricista, cómo no va a haber trabajo en un país donde 1/3 son jubiletas y otro 1/3 funcivagos / ninis / chupocteros?


----------



## el segador (25 Abr 2022)

Division250 dijo:


> Efectivamente yo tengo 42,21 años cotizados y dos de pluriactividad y bien q jodian hacienda.
> Si lo se no remo tanto.



No te quejes que con lo que has remado de más El Sepulturero ha podido llenar el depósito del Falcón varias veces.


----------



## mxmanu (25 Abr 2022)

Y bien que hacen si pueden, total para mantener a tanto hdlgp que cotice spm


----------



## Discrepante Libre (25 Abr 2022)

*Alberto Rodríguez pide volver a su escaño tras cumplir la pena y el Congreso alega que debe correr la lista*

Alberto Rodríguez pide volver a su escaño tras cumplir la pena y el Congreso alega que debe correr la lista

Por algo el soplagaitas este fue llorando porque queria recuperar su escaño.... REMAR NO MOLA NADA     

¡¡¡Menudo chollazo para la siguiente de la lista!! Le cayó la loteria!!! Igual ha salido de algún puesto de mierda y ale a chupar de la teta pública que mola mogollón.


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Galvani (9 May 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> pues deja de llorar y hazte fontanero o electricista, cómo no va a haber trabajo en un país donde 1/3 son jubiletas y otro 1/3 funcivagos / ninis / chupocteros?



Creo que no te enteras. Mi trabajo es de industria. De esos de mancharse y mis estudios también y el trabajo es pagado como el de un reponedor. Y el de fontanero igual. 

A ver si te enteras, la gente que gana dinero es porque trabaja para EL y tiene clientes. Sobre todo eso. Pero algunos seguid pensando que tener un trabajo de oficios es lo ideal para ganar pasta porque el fontanero te ha cobrado 50 por la visita.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (27 Jul 2022)

H


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Jul 2022)

Menudo vago redomado eres


----------



## Godofredo1099 (28 Jul 2022)

Yo llevo tres años cotizados y tengo 25 para 26. Aún así conseguir cierta estabilidad está bien dificil... 
Estoy empezando a coger complejo de volatinero... Todo el día en la cuerda floja.


----------



## Mdutch (29 Jul 2022)

Orgullo de esclavo.
Mira mis cadenas que dadas de si están.
Ya casi ni me dan latigazos.


----------



## Antiguo_Bulldog (29 Jul 2022)

Yo tengo 36 y llevo cotizados 11 años, que se dice pronto !!!!


----------



## XRL (29 Jul 2022)

solo vale la pena cotizar para tener mujeres de joven por las ganas de follar

antes era para irnos de discos y de putes

luego con las apps muchos abrimos los ojos que no hacía falta cotizar para ello,hasta te puedes follar chavalas con 10-15 años menos en vez de los que se hayan casado y tengan a una mujer de su edad con ellos xd yo veo a gente conocida de cuando tenía 15-20,que se hacían los guays por tener novia,y ahora con sus hijos muertos de asco de un lado a otro,remando en cualquier basura,pues normal que estén así

mientras tanto yo me bajo a cafeterías de universitarias y no tan universitarias a ver chortinas disfrutando del espectáculo,lo mismo que por apps

ademas de que ahora tienes porno a 1 click de millones de tías

y tienes internet para informarte de lo que sea y foros para socializar,ya no tienes que bajarte al bar paco a emborracharte y joderte la salud como hacían los hombres hace 30-40 años para ahogar las penas

eso es para los que hayan caido en la estafa de matrimonio-hipoteca-hijos que ya no pueden salir de la rueda y no les queda otra que tragar

o necesiten ser validados socialmente por los demás-familia-conocidos-novias...

ahora está bien remar para follarte colombianas tremendas de 25-30 por 30€,ves eso si

pero claro una cosa es remar de tranquis y sin aguantar mierda y otra curros basura reventándote aguantando chusma,eso ya ni de coña

lo mismo que aguantar a ninguna tía que no se que coño se creen que son,pensándose que son algo mas que un coño para los hombres


----------



## Mandingo100 (29 Jul 2022)

Estoy en plan de pensiones privado, me importa una mierda eso.

Un saludo


----------



## Mandingo100 (29 Jul 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Aro  no todos vivimos de paguitas




Orgullo remero

Enhorabuena por pagarle la jubilación a las charos y pacos boomers que han hundido este país


----------



## Pili33 (29 Jul 2022)

Un año cotizado en Ceuta o Melilla computa por el doble.
Es decir, trabajas un año, y estás cotizando 2 a la Seguridad social. Trabajas 10 años, cotizas 20.


----------



## dcuartero (29 Jul 2022)

Si te llamas Mohamed y tienes tres hijos, se te paga el comedor escolar,el piso,libros del nene,etc,etc pero si te apellidas García y tienes un hijo te dan x culo, así pues que reme su puta madre.... Yo solo remo dos horas al día, preparando oposiciones, saludines.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jul 2022)

kvrtis dijo:


> No hay nada mas ridiculo que darse puñetazos en el pecho jactandose de los años cotizados, pero si existe el orgullo gay... como no iba a existir el orgullo remero?



El sistema juega con el miedo a la incertidumbre de los humanos .

Les ofrece " seguridad " futura a cambio de esclavitud presente. 

Es un timo . Nada puede asegurarte nada . 

Del medio millón de muertos que hay cada año en España ...
una enorme proporción está entre los 65 y 75 años después de pasarse toda la vida cotizando .

Pero si alguien me suscita compasión es el economista Gay de Liébana que se pasó la vida hablando de pensiones y no llegó a cobrar nada

Nadie puede asegurarte una vejez dorada y mucho menos que llegues a viejo y con una vida que merezca la pena ser vivida.
Disfruta del presente y vive cuando toca vivir .









José María Gay de Liébana: Muere el economista a los 68 años víctima de un cáncer


El economista, abogado y profesor José María Gay de Liébana ha fallecido en Barcelona a los 68 años víctima de un cáncer




www.lavanguardia.com













Ivana Trump falleció por heridas contusas tras caer por las escaleras de su casa


La muerte de la primera esposa del expresidente de EE.UU. Donald Trump, de 73 años, fue calificada como accidental




www.independentespanol.com













Rosalía Mera: ocho años de la muerte inesperada de la cofundadora de Inditex


La empresaria gallega fallecía a los 69 años unas horas después de sufrir un derrame cerebral en Menorca, donde se encontraba de vacaciones




www.vanitatis.elconfidencial.com


----------



## XXavier (29 Jul 2022)

Comprendo que personas que estén en la cincuentena piensen en periodos de cotización, pensiones, y otras cosas de jubilado. Pero que a los veinte o treinta años, haya gente que se preocupe por eso, me parece antinatural y hasta enfermizo...


----------



## antonio estrada (29 Jul 2022)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Joder, para lo que sirve... con 65 palos es mejor tener dignidad y pegarse un tiro.



Creo que no entendéis el proceso de la vida en absoluto. Yo tengo 60 y lo último que se me ocurriría es pensar que la vida termina a los 65, o que cuando no era más que un chaval de 25 era mejor mi vida que ahora. No, no lo era, ni lo será la tuya. Porque no lo ha sido la de nadie.

El viejo sabe lo mismo que el joven más lo que aprendió cuando era joven, de lo que el joven aún no tiene ni idea. Difícil de comprender, ¿verdad?


----------



## bladu (31 Jul 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> Un año cotizado en Ceuta o Melilla computa por el doble.
> Es decir, trabajas un año, y estás cotizando 2 a la Seguridad social. Trabajas 10 años, cotizas 20.



Joder no lo sabía. .como tenders que ser vivir y trabajar en Ceuta y Melilla ... La repanocha.

No me extraña que con tanto moro viviendo de las paguitas tengan que poner algún aliciente para que la gente trabaje alli


----------



## Galvani (31 Jul 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> Un año cotizado en Ceuta o Melilla computa por el doble.
> Es decir, trabajas un año, y estás cotizando 2 a la Seguridad social. Trabajas 10 años, cotizas 20.



De donde sacas eso.


----------



## mindugi (31 Jul 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo he tirado la década de los 30 a la basura remando en un sitio de mierda.
> Si. He ahorrado, pero me siento un imbécil y ahora cuando la política de la empresa es buscar al empleado
> más barato: Con discapacidad, lo más joven posible, extranjero... todo para reducir costes laborales.
> ¿Experiencia y demás? Se la sudan.
> ...



5 años 
Muy bien tengo que estar para aguantar más de seis meses

no puedo con este infierno laboral
si soy productivo me acusan de hacer huelga japonesa
si igualo mi productividad a la del resto de calientasillas me acusan de jeta/vago
si salgo a mi hora me miran con odio
y todo esto con acusaciones de covid-bozal

HIJOSDDEPVTA drones corporativos RATAS DE OFICINA SIN ALMA SIERVOS DEL NOM


----------



## PhilippBatz (31 Jul 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Creo que no entendéis el proceso de la vida en absoluto. Yo tengo 60 y lo último que se me ocurriría es pensar que la vida termina a los 65, o que cuando no era más que un chaval de 25 era mejor mi vida que ahora. No, no lo era, ni lo será la tuya. Porque no lo ha sido la de nadie.
> 
> El viejo sabe lo mismo que el joven más lo que aprendió cuando era joven, de lo que el joven aún no tiene ni idea. Difícil de comprender, ¿verdad?



Si a ti te gusta autoengañarte me parece perfecto, pero no generalices con tus paridas.


----------



## stuka (31 Jul 2022)

Fracalosers...nueva serie.


----------



## Sardónica (31 Jul 2022)

Todos vamos a terminar igual. O cobrando una paga de pobre o muertos.
De nada sirve plantearse las cosas como antes de 2020.


----------



## antonio estrada (31 Jul 2022)

PhilippBatz dijo:


> Si a ti te gusta autoengañarte me parece perfecto, pero no generalices con tus paridas.



Tus paridas, dice. El único que se engaña aquí es que cree que porque nació más tarde es el que sabe todo.

Vais buenos.


----------



## ferengi (31 Jul 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Yo llevo lo abajo estipulado , y me parece sorprendente que gente lleve tan poco con mi edad
> 
> Edid: esto es lo que hay , día de hoy en spains



Eternos estudiantes...conozco a unos cuantos, luego gente que uf... trabajar en un super y que la gente se ria de mi porque soy un fracasado...luego son loq ue con 45 años su aspiracion es jugar a videojuegos y se preguntan porque las tias no quieren ser su novias...


----------



## Doctor Nunca (31 Jul 2022)

32 años y un año y pico cotizado. Mucho contrato en prácticas, que me cotiza pero no me da derecho a desempleo. Unos hijos de puta.


----------



## workforfood (31 Jul 2022)

ferengi dijo:


> Eternos estudiantes...conozco a unos cuantos, luego gente que uf... trabajar en un super y que la gente se ria de mi porque soy un fracasado...luego son loq ue con 45 años su aspiracion es jugar a videojuegos y se preguntan porque las tias no quieren ser su novias...




No vivimos en la época de las langostas, lo natural como pasa en el mundo animal es que se reproduzcan pocos individuos los que tienen mejores genes y los demás castrados. Si hay tanta enfermedad genética es porque muchos individuos con taras se han reproducido cuando eso es raro en el mundo animal. La fantasía langosta, trabajar 40 años en la misma empresa, educación por los suelos, vivienda y trabajo regalados ha producido muchas frustraciones en las siguientes generaciones cuando eso es lo anormal.


----------



## lascanteras723 (31 Jul 2022)

yo cotizaré pero se que si no empiezo a hacer algo por mi cuenta de mayor me espera miseria


----------



## sasuke (31 Jul 2022)

Rema rema marinero, que los viajes de Irene y sus charis a niu York no se pagan solos


----------



## Shudra (31 Jul 2022)

Todos creemos que vamos a vivir como nuestros abuelos, hasta los 95 y sólo tomando el sintrón.
Pero es posible, como ya han dicho, que a los 50 y algo o a los 60 y algo te detecten un puto cáncer y la palmes después de haber cotizado 40 años. Trabajar para luego morirse como que no. Mejor hacer lo mínimo, dedicarse a leer, jugar o lo que sea y largarse de la vida sin haber aportado nada por la puerta de atrás.
No dan un premio al nonagenario trabajador madrugador, como mucho una bombona de oxígeno y la eutanasia.


----------



## IVNP71 (31 Jul 2022)

__





El remar parece que ya no ilusiona a los curritos....


Enumeremos los motivos el porque de esta nueva situación entre los curritos que poco a poco ven que los remos pesan mucho y no están ya por la labor. Pozdrawiam.




www.burbuja.info




Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ferengi (3 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> No vivimos en la época de las langostas, lo natural como pasa en el mundo animal es que se reproduzcan pocos individuos los que tienen mejores genes y los demás castrados. Si hay tanta enfermedad genética es porque muchos individuos con taras se han reproducido cuando eso es raro en el mundo animal. La fantasía langosta, trabajar 40 años en la misma empresa, educación por los suelos, vivienda y trabajo regalados ha producido muchas frustraciones en las siguientes generaciones cuando eso es lo anormal.



Creo que un problema que tenemos es la falsa dicotomia de o tener trabajo sin cualificado y estoy en fabrica o sitio y estoy hay toda la vida... o estudio y tengo un bueno trabajo... hay gente que tiene un trabajillo, de hay se compra el coche, luego fabricas y almances luego segun ve el percal se da cuenta de que trabajos estan buscando...se hace algun curso.. y con alfuna formacion en loq ue se demanda ya puede conseguir un buen trabajo..


----------



## GuidoVonList (4 Ago 2022)

Yo presumiría de haber cotizado menos y no de haberme dejado expoliar más que nadie.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (4 Ago 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> 32 años y un año y pico cotizado. Mucho contrato en prácticas, que me cotiza pero no me da derecho a desempleo. Unos hijos de puta.



Por qué en las ciudades sois unos maricones , no te da vergüenza que con 2 años menos que tú tenga el doble cotizado  


Luego vienen los moros y se follan vuestras hembras que son más warras que sus putas madres 

Un año y pico con 32 tacos valla un gandul estás hecho perraco claro que lo que pulala por este foro son iguales 

Vente pa Jaén a variar olivos gandul 

No te dará vergüenza seguro que te alimentan tus padres 

Desde los 20 que llevo viviendo solo y pagándome todo 

Una paja y adormir pedazo de gandul


----------



## Gorrión (4 Ago 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Por qué en las ciudades sois unos maricones , no te da vergüenza que con 2 años menos que tú tenga el doble cotizado
> 
> 
> Luego vienen los moros y se follan vuestras hembras que son más warras que sus putas madres
> ...



Yo no he venido a este mundo a remar, eso es para miserables sin orgullo ni honor.


----------



## rory (4 Ago 2022)

Da igual lo que se cotice en un escenario económico y geopolítico tan incierto como el actual.

Quizás en dos años la población se haya reducido a la mitad o se implante la IA y desaparezcan la mayoría de trabajos.


----------



## elvaquilla (4 Ago 2022)

Cómo lo hiciste?


----------



## elvaquilla (4 Ago 2022)

Ole por ti, yo tengo algo pero ya es irremediable.


----------



## elvaquilla (4 Ago 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Por qué en las ciudades sois unos maricones , no te da vergüenza que con 2 años menos que tú tenga el doble cotizado
> 
> 
> Luego vienen los moros y se follan vuestras hembras que son más warras que sus putas madres
> ...



Hazte la paja a ver si te duermes y dejas de dar por culo esclavo.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (4 Ago 2022)

La mía está exactamente igual, con una carrera y 25 tacos


----------



## XRL (4 Ago 2022)

pero tu tienes 21 años,a esa edad es normal no haber trabajado

yo empezé a trabajar a los 15 pero porque soy pobre y quería cosas,si mis padres hubieran tenido pasta supongo que habría estudiado hasta los 20-25


----------



## bloody_sunday (4 Ago 2022)

Foro burbuja donde todo el mundo gana 30k pa arriba, folla a diario y curra 2 horas al día. 
La realidad es que no curra ni Dios, buscando paguitas por cualquier cosa buscando en contenedores pa comer y de follar ni hablemos, no follan ni pagando ( los timan las putas o son precoces) eso si criticar o dar ideas que no valen pa na eso si que si..... Sois basura tironucable.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Ago 2022)

Hombre... antes con las carreras de cinco años, más algún máster, más el tiempo de beca... que en algunos casos pueden ser años trabajando sin cotizar, era raro para la mayoría de universitarios de carreras largas el tener cotizados 5 años a los 30.

Pero sí, con treinta el haber cotizado menos de dos o tres años es raro.


----------



## Javier.Finance (4 Ago 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Por qué en las ciudades sois unos maricones , no te da vergüenza que con 2 años menos que tú tenga el doble cotizado
> 
> 
> Luego vienen los moros y se follan vuestras hembras que son más warras que sus putas madres
> ...



Siempre habrá algún cateto presumiendo de ser esclavo.


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Ago 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Pero sí, con treinta el haber cotizado menos de dos o tres años es raro.



Esa puede ser, tranquilamente, la MAYOR MANCHA en un CV.


¿De qué te sirve tener estudios universitarios si vas a quedar tan mal en los currículums y en las entrevistas?


----------



## Javier.Finance (4 Ago 2022)

Que cabron


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Ago 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Esa puede ser, tranquilamente, la MAYOR MANCHA en un CV.
> 
> 
> ¿De qué te sirve tener estudios universitarios si vas a quedar tan mal en los currículums y en las entrevistas?



Repito, si has estado en máster y beca, no has estado parado... no supone ninguna mancha siempre que no haya "huecos vacíos" en tu vida laboral... aunque no hayas cotizado.


----------



## 121 (4 Ago 2022)

Orgulloso de ser un esclavo


----------



## Shudra (4 Ago 2022)

Si no has cotizado con 30 es tan sencillo como MENTIR en el currículum o la entrevista diciendo que has dado clases privadas a chavales en sus casas. Así puedo inflar yo 10 años de vacío laboral tranquilamente.
-Ej ke aki dise sin diah kotizaos sosio
-Ya pero estuve dando clases particulares de Historia, lengua e inglés en casa y tal. Y limpiando portales sin estar dado de alta.


----------



## Shudra (4 Ago 2022)

No follo, no aporto.
No mamadas y comida de ojete, no trabajo ni cotizo.


----------



## Gorrino (4 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo tengo 7-8 con 40 y no voy a cotizar mas



Si no tienes asegurada la pensión o poca diferencia con la no contributiva, para qué.


----------



## Gorrino (4 Ago 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Si no has cotizado con 30 es tan sencillo como MENTIR en el currículum o la entrevista diciendo que has dado clases privadas a chavales en sus casas. Así puedo inflar yo 10 años de vacío laboral tranquilamente.
> -Ej ke aki dise sin diah kotizaos sosio
> -Ya pero estuve dando clases particulares de Historia, lengua e inglés en casa y tal. Y limpiando portales sin estar dado de alta.



A mi nunca me pedido vida laboral en ninguna entrevista.


----------



## Gorrino (4 Ago 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> No importan los años cotizados sino lo que eres capaz de producir y las riquezas que eres capaz de generar.
> 
> Trabajar para hacer rico a otros no lo veo elogiable.



Gana el más efectivo no el que más se esfuerza.


----------



## Extremoyduro (4 Ago 2022)

Yo, que ya llevo algunas décadas cotizadas a las espaldas, ya le digo que cada día le veo menos sentido al timo del tocomocho este. No creo que cuando me toque jubilarme, dentro de ya no tanto como quisiera, vaya a poder disfrutar de una pensión digna. Tenemos que ser conscientes de que esto está a punto de reventar.

Si yo tuviera 30 años hoy día, haría lo posible por cotizar lo mínimo (ojo, cotizar no es lo mismo que trabajar). En mis actuales circunstancias, y después de lo vivido, ya me da prácticamente lo mismo aguantar el tirón unos pocos años y tratar de trincar lo que pueda de las SS antes de que se vaya todo al carajo. Y aún así, dudo muchísimo poder llegar a trincar ni siquiera lo que habré pagado con cuarenta y pico años largos de cotización que habré tarifado por entonces, a la vista del petardazo que va a pegar el sistema.

Si alguien tiene menos de 40, mi consejo es que se las apañe para cotizar por la mínima, invertir en lo que pueda para el futuro, o que huya del país y no mire atrás. Yo cometí el error de volver. Si tuviera diez años menos, con los ojos cerrados me volvía a largar, pero ahora ya no me salen las cuentas, y ya no tengo el cuerpo pa'jotas. Aún así, me he pasado décadas buscando la mejor forma de hacer las cosas para que la paguita de las SS sea el plan B, y no el plan A. Y creo que cualquiera con dos dedos de frente debería hacer lo propio. Tanto más cuanto más joven.


----------



## Feyerabend (4 Ago 2022)

Si no sabéis a lo que cotizáis, os ponen Seguridad Social como paquete y ahí meten todo lo que os roban.


----------



## frankie83 (4 Ago 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Yo llevo lo abajo estipulado , y me parece sorprendente que gente lleve tan poco con mi edad
> 
> Edid: esto es lo que hay , día de hoy en spains



Tengo 39 y llevo 8/9 años, ni lo sé 

según ellos me tocará pringar 30 años más
Luego dirán que 40

total, me moriré antes

De qué os preocupáis pues


----------



## Ángel de Luz (4 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Gana el más efectivo no el que más se esfuerza.



Touché.

Es que no hay otra


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (5 Ago 2022)

*PUTOS HÉROES *


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ago 2022)

la eficiencia y abaratamiento de la agricultura y ganadería intensiva , consigue lo contrario de lo que pretende y es la ruina de los granjeros. 

Se ha visto con las granjas de vacas , por ejemplo. 

Mis abuelos criaron a 10 hijos con muy pocas vacas que además tiraban del carro y del arado . No eran vacas holstein que producen 45 litros al día sino que había que ordeñarlas a mano y como mucho 12 litros que había que compartir con el ternero .

Actualmente una granja lechera tiene 100 vacas y dos empleados . Está todo mecanizado y sin embargo van a la quiebra .

La gente valora lo escaso y de la misma manera que se ha dejado de consumir pan, también se ha menospreciado la leche por lo barata. 
En su día sólo la tomaban los niños , enfermos y ancianos porque era un producto muy caro. 

Lo que ahora hace una cosechadora de trigo en unas horas, era un esfuerzo inhumano a los jornaleros que iban de Galicia a los campos de Castilla. 

¡Casteláns de Castela, tratade ben ós galegos: cando van, van como rosas; cando vén, vén como negros! En español, significaría esto: *¡Castellanos de Castilla, tratad bien a los gallegos: cuando van, van como rosas; cuando vuelven, vuelven como negros!*


----------



## XRL (7 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Si no tienes asegurada la pensión o poca diferencia con la no contributiva, para qué.



es que tragar mierda(doblar el lomo-aguantar chusma-que te traten como un perro)para seguir siendo pobre no compensa

prefiero vivir con lo mínimo en mi casa sin que me toque nadie los cojones y para ocio ya tienes internet que no hay nada mejor


----------



## Galvani (7 Ago 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Por qué en las ciudades sois unos maricones , no te da vergüenza que con 2 años menos que tú tenga el doble cotizado
> 
> 
> Luego *vienen los moros y se follan vuestras hembras* que son más warras que sus putas madres
> ...



Y a la tuya jajaja. O sea que con 30 tienes dos o tres años cotizados... Un héroe.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (7 Ago 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Yo llevo lo abajo estipulado , y me parece sorprendente que gente lleve tan poco con mi edad
> 
> Edid: esto es lo que hay , día de hoy en spains




Esto ya lo he dicho muchas veces en el foro, conozco gente a patadas que está en los 40-45 años con solo 5-10 años cotizados en la vida laboral, de hecho, en esta franja de edad (40-45 años) la mitad o más de los que conozco no superan los 10 años cotizados.

Entre que si acabaron las carreras tarde, que si luego 3 años de becarios que antes no se cotizaba nada, que si luego 2 años sin contrato, luego contrato a tiempo parcial pero trabajando a tiempo completo, luego que si se fueron al extranjero otros 3 años, luego regresaron y 2 años en el paro o fijo discontínuo etc así es fácil plantarte en 40-45 años con solo 5-10 años cotizados.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (7 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo tengo 7-8 con 40 y no voy a cotizar mas




Si se puede permitir el lujo la mitad que hace, yo ahora mismo estoy haciendo 10-15 horas extras por semana en pleno agosto cuando legalmente al año no se pueden hacer más de 80.

La empresa los muy hijos de puta me lo meten en la nomina como complemento de empresa y no como horas extras porque saben que no es legal, y estoy perdiendo la cotización de las horas extras.


----------



## arrascanalgas (9 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> es que tragar mierda(doblar el lomo-aguantar chusma-que te traten como un perro)para seguir siendo pobre no compensa
> 
> prefiero vivir con lo mínimo en mi casa sin que me toque nadie los cojones y para ocio ya tienes internet que no hay nada mejor



Puedes montar tu propio negocio para que nadie te trate como a un perro y no tragar mierda como dices,
Cuando se te acabe el chollo de quien te mantiene ahora mismo,
Terminarás rebuscando comida en los contenedores.
Y lo sabes , o quizás todavia no
Un saludo


----------



## XRL (9 Ago 2022)

arrascanalgas dijo:


> Puedes montar tu propio negocio para que nadie te trate como a un perro y no tragar mierda como dices,
> Cuando se te acabe el chollo de quien te mantiene ahora mismo,
> Terminarás rebuscando comida en los contenedores.
> Y lo sabes , o quizás todavia no
> Un saludo



cogeré a una pancha de 25 y le haré 3 hijos para vivir de las paguicas xd

para montarte un negocio tienes que tener dinero y conocimientos,yo no tengo nada de eso,eso no es como montar en bici

pediré paguica por retrasado,como la etnia


----------



## Avulense64 (11 Ago 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Si se puede permitir el lujo la mitad que hace, yo ahora mismo estoy haciendo 10-15 horas extras por semana en pleno agosto cuando legalmente al año no se pueden hacer más de 80.
> 
> La empresa los muy hijos de puta me lo meten en la nomina como complemento de empresa y no como horas extras porque saben que no es legal, y estoy perdiendo la cotización de las horas extras.



Qué abuso. Lo meten como complemento y se saltan el límite de las 80 horas, eso lo hacen muchas empresas. De todas formas ese complemento seguro que cotiza también.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Ago 2022)

Up


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)

hay que cotizar!


----------



## IVNP71 (20 Ago 2022)

El problema es que ya muchos no quieren cotizar sean de 30, 40 o 50 tacos incluso los hay de 60 que ni 5 años cotizados tienen y están fijos en los bares que ni en sus casas quieren estar jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Javito Putero (23 Ago 2022)

ferengi dijo:


> Eternos estudiantes...conozco a unos cuantos, luego gente que uf... trabajar en un super y que la gente se ria de mi porque soy un fracasado...luego son loq ue con 45 años su aspiracion es jugar a videojuegos y se preguntan porque las tias no quieren ser su novias...



yo me he desgastado a trabajar y pasan de mi


----------



## XRL (23 Ago 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> yo me he desgastado a trabajar y pasan de mi



las tías da igual que remes,se van con los top

solo te querrá alguna sidosa para que le hagas de pagafantas

antes me lo gasto en putas

se van antes con los malotes yonquies moros-españoles-panchos-negros que con cualquiera que no sea así

se pueden ir todas a tomar por el culo

panchas-españolas-del este... todas son todas


----------



## singermorning (23 Ago 2022)

Yo no llevo ni un año cotizado (aunque en B trabaje algo mas) y paso de los 40. Ahora bien, he llegado a pasar mas de 5 años ininterrumpidos sin pisar España (de lo que, por cierto, me arrepiento)


----------



## jkaza (23 Ago 2022)

Es el patriotismo moderno.


----------



## Kabraloka (23 Ago 2022)

les darán una mínima y así el sistema quedará contento porque no tiene que darles una máxima


----------



## BStoker (23 Ago 2022)

Si vas a buscar trabajo en algún momento de tu vida es porque no eres de la clase alta. Una persona que no haya tenido nunca la inquietud de ganar un poco más de dinero, o de intentarlo, puede dar la impresión de poco ambicioso, conformista o comodón. Yo trabajo de lo que estudié desde que termine, pero de estudiante he trabajado de otras cosas los veranos, incluyendo ser pinche de cocina. Porque quería sacar un poco de dinero para mis gastos, simplemente ya desde bien joven, no quería dar explicaciones ni pedir permiso si me daba un capricho (un año me pague un viaje al extranjero con lo que trabajé en verano) , aunque en mi familia no había problemas económicos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Ago 2022)

Feliz por ser 13 años esclavo.

Pues eso.


----------



## Diquesi (23 Ago 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Te dan algo por cotizar?



Si, por culo y sin lubricante.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (23 Ago 2022)

Cuanto menos pueda cotizar menos me roban


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (24 Ago 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Esto ya lo he dicho muchas veces en el foro, conozco gente a patadas que está en los 40-45 años con solo 5-10 años cotizados en la vida laboral, de hecho, en esta franja de edad (40-45 años) la mitad o más de los que conozco no superan los 10 años cotizados.
> 
> Entre que si acabaron las carreras tarde, que si luego 3 años de becarios que antes no se cotizaba nada, que si luego 2 años sin contrato, luego contrato a tiempo parcial pero trabajando a tiempo completo, luego que si se fueron al extranjero otros 3 años, luego regresaron y 2 años en el paro o fijo discontínuo etc así es fácil plantarte en 40-45 años con solo 5-10 años cotizados.



Exceptuando carreras sanitarias (y algunas otras), ir a la universidad es un timo. Sale más a cuenta hacerse un FP (como auxiliar de farmacia) y empiezas a currar a los 18. Además, los FP tienen la ventaja de que son mucho más baratos que la uni, y vienen con prácticas.


----------



## Gamelin (26 Ago 2022)

Yo mismo


----------



## Marco Porcio (26 Ago 2022)

Y como los llamas? Visionarios?

Tu sabes eso de la agenda 2030 de no tendrás nada y serás feliz? Pues va en serio.


----------



## Marco Porcio (26 Ago 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Cuanto menos pueda cotizar menos me roban



Sabias palabras.


----------



## .AzaleA. (27 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> ves a servicios sociales,si no tienes ingresos tienen que darte una paguita aunque sean 300€,si vives con tu familia que cobren pensión o trabajen entonces ya no pero si no tienes ingresos te tienen que ayudar




La semana que viene te digo si eso es verdad o no. Va a ser que no...


----------



## .AzaleA. (27 Ago 2022)

Periplo dijo:


> Conozco gente que ni cotiza ni ha cotizado ni piensa cotizar porque sencillamente no quiere trabajar,se conforma con el chandal lleno de chorretones de las pajas y camisetas descosidas,no le falta la marihuana y su coche de 15 años.Solo le interesa buscar chortinas para intentar lamerlas el conejo y estar rascandose los webos dia tras dia esperando a una paguita universal....en chandal y camiseta repito...y viviendo en casa de la madre,que todos los dias se va a trabajar para llevar papeo a casa donde le espera el cuarenton del chandal pajeado....





Uf... Visto así... sí que es deprimente no poder trabajar. Y más siendo muy joven. Pero mira, si esos "chandaleros" se llevan en paz con su madre/familia, que lo aprovechen.

*¿Hay algún sitio donde mirar la estadística de jóvenes que viven independizados? Tengo curiosidaC.*


----------



## ediedee (29 Ago 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Aro  no todos vivimos de paguitas



Eso que dices es tan subjetivo, tengo un amigo de casi cuarenta que desde los 16 hasta los 30 y pocos trabajo a matarse por el smi en los últimos años lleva saltando de mierdijob en mierdijob sin cotizar prácticamente nada y lo que ha cotizado es por cuatro duros. Por otro lado tengo una amiga de la infancia 31 años poco más de 3 cotizados, jueza ganando y cotizando en esos tres años lo que el primero en toda su vida.


----------



## morritos perfectitos (29 Ago 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Eso que dices es tan subjetivo, tengo un amigo de casi cuarenta que desde los 16 hasta los 30 y pocos trabajo a matarse por el smi en los últimos años lleva saltando de mierdijob en mierdijob sin cotizar prácticamente nada y lo que ha cotizado es por cuatro duros. Por otro lado tengo una amiga de la infancia 31 años poco más de 3 cotizados, jueza ganando y cotizando en esos tres años lo que el primero en toda su vida.



Lo que tienes es un dildo atravesado en el interior del recto y un montón de anécdotas sin interés alguno.


----------



## ediedee (29 Ago 2022)

morritos perfectitos dijo:


> Lo que tienes es un dildo atravesado en el interior del recto y un montón de anécdotas sin interés alguno.



Es lo que tiene salir de casa, que vives cosas.


----------



## Tales90 (29 Ago 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Yo llevo lo abajo estipulado , y me parece sorprendente que gente lleve tan poco con mi edad
> 
> Edid: esto es lo que hay , día de hoy en spains



No va a cobrar pensión ni peter.


----------



## Topollillo (29 Ago 2022)

Veras que risas cuando la SS quiebre y todo sea de pago como en USA pagando 6000€ al año por un seguro médico privado que solo te cubre lo básico nada de enfermedades congénitas + 100/200€ la cajita de pastillas.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (29 Ago 2022)

Excovid dijo:


> Me das ideas tío. 50 tengo y hace dos meses me han votado del curro. Creo que casa con huerto caerá y a ir viendo las puestas de sol.



Si necesitas una paguita avísame que te miro las que haya gratis.

No es broma.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (29 Ago 2022)

Al ignore


----------



## t_chip (29 Ago 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Todos creemos que vamos a vivir como nuestros abuelos, hasta los 95 y sólo tomando el sintrón.
> Pero es posible, como ya han dicho, que a los 50 y algo o a los 60 y algo te detecten un puto cáncer y la palmes después de haber cotizado 40 años. Trabajar para luego morirse como que no. Mejor hacer lo mínimo, dedicarse a leer, jugar o lo que sea y largarse de la vida sin haber aportado nada por la puerta de atrás.
> No dan un premio al nonagenario trabajador madrugador, como mucho una bombona de oxígeno y la eutanasia.



Generaciones de mierda. Vais a morir tirados como perros, y ni echarle la culpa a otro vais a poder después de habernos comportado como describes.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (29 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Yo no he venido a este mundo a remar, eso es para miserables sin orgullo ni honor.



Vivir de paguitas es para genios orgullosos y honorables, !no te jode!
Eres una mierda y lo sabe incluso tu padre!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (29 Ago 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Veras que risas cuando la SS quiebre y todo sea de pago como en USA pagando 6000€ al año por un seguro médico privado que solo te cubre lo básico nada de enfermedades congenitas + 100/200€ la cajita de pastillas.



Pero que sea como los USA, donde te puedes comprar una pistola de 500 euros para volarte la cabeza con tu salario mínimo de 3000 euros.

Por lo demás, no googlees MediCare ni MedicAid, que te suspenden el curso de comunismo de la universidad de rojolandia.


----------



## Raul83 (29 Ago 2022)

Cuánta basura vaga. Claro, con paguita o parasitando a familiares bien se jacta uno.
Al final esta inflación va a venir bien para que mucho inútil se ponga a trabajar.


----------



## Galvani (29 Ago 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Cuánta basura vaga. Claro, con paguita o parasitando a familiares bien se jacta uno.
> Al final esta inflación va a venir bien para que mucho inútil se ponga a trabajar.



A trabajar gratis porque con lo que pagarán... Cotizar y trabajar para otro es un timo y lo sabes. En España el que trabaja es el tonto.


----------



## Gorrión (29 Ago 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Cuánta basura vaga. Claro, con paguita o parasitando a familiares bien se jacta uno.
> Al final esta inflación va a venir bien para que mucho inútil se ponga a trabajar.



Pero a ti bien que no te importa que te parasiten los funcionarios.

Calladito, que eres un cobarde, servil y miserable.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Ago 2022)

El op, el remero presumiendo de sus marcas de latigazo.


----------



## elvaquilla (29 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> es que tragar mierda(doblar el lomo-aguantar chusma-que te traten como un perro)para seguir siendo pobre no compensa
> 
> prefiero vivir con lo mínimo en mi casa sin que me toque nadie los cojones y para ocio ya tienes internet que no hay nada mejor



Has dicho la biblia.


----------



## circodelia2 (29 Ago 2022)

Eso el supermercado y ahora el litro de carburante a más de dos euros, ánimo que estamos machacando a Putin. 
....


----------



## Digamelon (29 Ago 2022)

38 años y no llego a los 4 meses cotizados, creo.


----------



## frankie83 (29 Ago 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Y ? Desea un premio por ello ?



Es más, muuuchas veces haber empezado antes es sinónimo de no haber elegido o haberlo hecho mal


----------



## frankie83 (29 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El sistema juega con la estúpida pretensión de que todos vamos a llegar a viejos ,
> 
> a tener un largo y dorado retiro con la misma energía y fuerza que a los 20 años pero viviendo del cuento.
> 
> ...



La esperanza de vida es una media.. con distribución cuasi-normal entiendo. 

por eso que las curvas no son cuadradas, no es que todo el mundo tenga que morir a la misma edad

dicho esto, de acuerdo con el resto
Se vive el presente, el resto puede llegar.. o no


----------



## Topollillo (29 Ago 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> 38 años y no llego a los 4 meses cotizados, creo.



Joder y de que vives?


----------



## Digamelon (29 Ago 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Joder y de que vives?



Soy NINI


----------



## Topollillo (29 Ago 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Pero que sea como los USA, donde te puedes comprar una pistola de 500 euros para volarte la cabeza con tu salario mínimo de 3000 euros.
> 
> Por lo demás, no googlees MediCare ni MedicAid, que te suspenden el curso de comunismo de la universidad de rojolandia.



En realidad son más baratas y eso sin contar la segunda mano o ni te cuento comprasela a un nigger por la calle por 80$, USA ese país donde casi 100 millones de americanos tiene un arma, a eso lo llamo el país de la libertad.







Mira como el que vende relojes en una relojería. Que envidia me dan.


----------



## Topollillo (29 Ago 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Soy NINI



Macho nini es de 16 a 25, lo tuyo es otra cosa, un paria de la sociedad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> La esperanza de vida es una media.. con distribución cuasi-normal entiendo.
> 
> por eso que las curvas no son cuadradas, no es que todo el mundo tenga que morir a la misma edad
> 
> ...



El cálculo de la esperanza de vida en España es un fraude . Un gran engañabobos. 
Lo que resta años en estas estadísticas falsas es la mortalidad infantil en los países africanos, pero en España en los últimos años se han asesinado millones de bebés un poco antes de nacer en el vientre de sus madres alienadas, que viene siendo lo mismo que se mueran un poco después de nacer. 

Los perros y los gatos que ocupan el lugar de esos bebés que no nacen , viven una media de 10 años que en términos emocionales es como si se muriesen los 6 hijos de una etíope de golpe. 

La cifra que mejor representa el fraude es que por ejemplo Etiopía tenía menos habitantes que España cuando murió Franco y ahora son 115 millones , por no hablar de Nigeria o la India ... que además son todos de la misma raza sin invasiones migratorias

Pero Etiopía como representante de país en guerra y hambrunas e imágenes de niños hambrientos puede dar una idea de lo que me refiero. 

Desde esa fecha de referencia que murió Franco en 1975, calculando que han muerto una media de 350.000 españoles cada año , nos da la cifra de 350.000 x 50 años = 17 millones y medio de españoles muertos.

Como se sabe con certeza que desde la fecha las españolas no han tenido una media de dos hijos para reemplazar la generación anterior .... lo que ven tus ojos de extranjeros por todos lados no es un espejismo : más de la mitad de los supuestos 50 millones de habitantes que viven en España, han venido de otros países.


----------



## Digamelon (29 Ago 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Macho nini es de 16 a 25, lo tuyo es otra cosa, un paria de la sociedad.



Se puede ser NINI toda la vida.


----------



## frankie83 (30 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El cálculo de la esperanza de vida en España es un fraude . Un gran engañabobos.
> Lo que resta años en estas estadísticas falsas es la mortalidad infantil en los países africanos, pero en España en los últimos años se han asesinado millones de bebés un poco antes de nacer en el vientre de sus madres alienadas, que viene siendo lo mismo que se mueran un poco después de nacer.
> 
> Los perros y los gatos que ocupan el lugar de esos bebés que no nacen , viven una media de 10 años que en términos emocionales es como si se muriesen los 6 hijos de una etíope de golpe.
> ...



Y?
Mezclas conceptos..


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Y?
> Mezclas conceptos..



es todo una falsedad : 

- que mueran bebés en el tercer mundo con malformaciones o enfermedades que aquí se empeñan en hacer que sufran durante una vida deplorable, no tiene nada que ver con la esperanza de vida de la especie humana.

- que asesinen a los bebés un poco antes de nacer y le llamen aborto en España , sin duda es un cálculo a tener en cuenta en la esperanza de vida de los españoles pues les están privando de vivir a personas que podrían tener una vida larga y sana y a su vez tener otros hijos y descendientes .

- que se valore la decrepitud como un mérito es completamente absurdo después de pasar una vida mal vivida y cuya única finalidad fue trabajar y generar impuestos para darle valor al dinero fiduciario, a diferencia de otros países " con esperanza de vida más corta " pero cuya existencia valió la pena vivirla con sus familias e innumerables interacciones reales. " una cajera de supermercado " , mientras está trabajando no vive, es parte de un hardware !


----------



## corolaria (30 Ago 2022)

Toda esa pasta que han tirado por el retrete.

A este ritmo, van a ser tantos que algo nuevo se tendrán que inventar, aparte de las vacunas y la autanasia.
Ah, si, una guerra y una hambruna, que ya están en ello.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Ago 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Se puede ser NINI toda la vida.



Estos hijos de puta remadores exclavos te dicen paria cuando igual tienes mas pasta que ellos sin tener que levantarte todos los dias a las 6 de la mañana para luego llegar a tu casa a las 9 de la noche, los infraseres llegan ya con el partido de la champions empezado y se piensan que por eso son muy valiosos para la sociedad, en fin, mejor que sigan creyendo eso, asi algunos podemos seguir tocandonos los huevos gracias a ellos.


----------



## Galvani (30 Ago 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Estos hijos de puta remadores exclavos te dicen paria cuando igual tienes mas pasta que ellos sin tener que levantarte todos los dias a las 6 de la mañana para luego llegar a tu casa a las 9 de la noche, los infraseres llegan ya con el partido de la champions empezado y se piensan que por eso son muy valiosos para la sociedad, en fin, mejor que sigan creyendo eso, asi algunos podemos seguir tocandonos los huevos gracias a ellos.



Pero tú no tienes derecho a hablar. Eso puede decirlo un exremero, no tu, que no trabajas porque tus padres son funcis jubilados que de trabajar poco tambien. 

Puede hablar un tío que haya acabado hasta los huevos de trabajar y ver mierda.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Ago 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Es lo que tiene salir de casa, que vives cosas.



Exacto. Los que han tardado en empezar a trabajar se van a llevar hostias por los dos lados. Imagínate empezar en una empresa y que con 30-35 tacos alguien más joven que tú te tenga que explicar cómo funcionan las máquinas o los aplicativos del ordenador.


----------



## Galvani (30 Ago 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Exacto. Los que han tardado en empezar a trabajar se van a llevar hostias por los dos lados. Imagínate empezar en una empresa y que con 30-35 tacos alguien más joven que tú te tenga que explicar cómo funcionan las máquinas o los aplicativos del ordenador.



Y los de antes tambien. Eso es una gilipollez. Como que por llevar años de experiencia no te toca aguantar a familiares e hijos del dueño, trepas y gente que se vale de influencias. En el trabajo depende casi todo de quien seas más que lo que hagas.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Ago 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Y los de antes tambien. Eso es una gilipollez. Como que por llevar años de experiencia no te toca aguantar a familiares e hijos del dueño, trepas y gente que se vale de influencias. En el trabajo depende casi todo de quien seas más que lo que hagas.



Las hostias en la vida hay que comérselas pronto para poder tener margen de maniobra. Entrar de NOVATO con vierte edad supone el doble de obstáculos.


----------



## Cicciolino (30 Ago 2022)

Si tienes número de la Seguridad Social, ya eres un muerto en bida.

DEP en SS.


----------



## FatalFary (30 Ago 2022)

Enhorabuena, ya has estado pagando años un pastón a la Seguridad Social por una jubilación que jamás vas a tener tú.


----------



## medion_no (30 Ago 2022)

I will never remar.


----------



## mindusky (30 Ago 2022)

Yo ni me fijo en eso cuando me llega la carta. Tengo más que asumido que lo cotizado es dinero perdido (robado realmente) que no me aportará ningún beneficio futuro y que sólo ha servido para financiar sueldos de cargos políticos, asesores, inútiles puestos a dedo, institutos de la mujera, menas y masas ingentes de funcivagos innecesarios, por mencionar sólo algunos ejemplos del amplio catálogo de sanguijuelas de este país.

Ya no tiene ningún sentido remar para mantener un estado disfuncional. Hasta los servicios públicos más intocables como la educación y la sanidad están podridos hoy día, el contrato social está roto. Lo único que queda por hacer es la insumisión fiscal masiva, así es como se cambian los gobiernos, no yendo a las urnas cada varios años para que se limpien el culo con tu voto.


----------



## Gubelkian (30 Ago 2022)

Tanta gente sin cotización suficiente es un auténtico polvorín electoral en el futuro.

Significa que presionarán electoralmente para que se les de paguita o pensión no contributiva. Eso impactará en los cotizantes, que de un modo u otro verán reducidos sus derechos a pensión para pagar no contributivas.

La cuestión depende de la edad de la masa que no ha cotizado apenas:

Si son posteriores a los nacidos en los 70-80, no tienen nada que hacer: Esas son las generaciones más numerosas y vana conformar un bloque descomunal de jubilados votantes hacia 2040 en adelante. Eso significa que a los nacidos en los 90-2000 no les va a hacer el Gobierno ni puto caso hasta por lo menos 2070-2080. 

O lo que es lo mismo, el Gobierno destinará lo que sea necesario para pensiones hasta esa época.

Es una situación francamente sin precedentes en la historia: una masa enorme de jubilados que dependerán de la generación de recursos del Estado frente a una masa de jóvenes ridícula. IVA, ingresos por turismo, empresas, concesiones y demás se destinarán masivamente a cubrir pensiones. Y el GObierno que no lo haga así va listo.


----------



## Galvani (30 Ago 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Las hostias en la vida hay que comérselas pronto para poder tener margen de maniobra. Entrar de NOVATO con vierte edad supone el doble de obstáculos.



Que Margen? Si no puedes dejar de trabajar.
Las hostias te las llevas con 20 y con 40 en este país porque no puedes moverte de trabajo. Y no es el trabajo, es que las empresas están llenas de mierda.

Pues no hay tíos de 50 años y más que son tratados como una mierda... Y si no les gusta adiós.


----------



## JyQ (30 Ago 2022)

Hay sistemas que fomentan que la gente quiera remar y otros que fomentan que la gente desee vivir pobre, pero sin esforzarse por nada.

No veo la necesidad de echarle la culpa al que quiere usar el sistema tal y como el sistema pide ser usado.

Hacer lo contrario sin posibilidades es idiota.


----------



## fede35 (30 Ago 2022)

Pobrecitos no quieren participar de la estafa piramidal "cotizando"


----------



## morritos perfectitos (30 Ago 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Es lo que tiene salir de casa, que vives cosas.



apestas a basura agria


----------



## Sardónica (30 Ago 2022)

Gran reseteo iguala a la baja.
Van a tener lo mismo que quien haya cotizado 30.
NADA.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Ago 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pero tú no tienes derecho a hablar. Eso puede decirlo un exremero, no tu, que no trabajas porque tus padres son funcis jubilados que de trabajar poco tambien.
> 
> Puede hablar un tío que haya acabado hasta los huevos de trabajar y ver mierda.




Yo tengo unos tres años cotizados aunque uno entero fue casi del paro que tambien cotizaba, haber si encima ahora tu vas a dar aqui carnets de exremeros a quien quieras, con dos años y poco en galeras ya fue suficiente para ver la mierda de vida que llevan los remeros, hasta la cara se me quedaba seca de vivir para trabajar, vaya mierda de vida....

Entraba sobre las 8 ya no me acuerdo, luego a las 2 salia y volvia a entrar a las 4 para salir a las 7 que luego en realidad saliamos a las 8 o mas tarde, llegaba a mi casa lleno de mierda me duchaba y iba a recoger a una jeny que estaba bastante buena pero que era lo unico que me faltaba junto al trabajo para haber acabado ahorcado, esa tia me habria buscado la infelicidad y ruina junto a mi trabajo, el mismo infierno.

Empece por soltar lastre mandando a tomar porculo a la Jeny un par de meses antes de que no me renovaran en el trabajo y luego con la no renovacion empezo a ir todo mucho mejor, yo no lo sabia pero ese dia me acababan de salvar la vida, ahora se lo digo a cada uno de mis antiguos compañeros cada vez que los veo por la calle mas de doce años despues.


----------



## ediedee (30 Ago 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Exacto. Los que han tardado en empezar a trabajar se van a llevar hostias por los dos lados. Imagínate empezar en una empresa y que con 30-35 tacos alguien más joven que tú te tenga que explicar cómo funcionan las máquinas o los aplicativos del ordenador.



Eso va mucho en la persona hay gente que es incapaz de respetar a alguien más joven que ellos dándole órdenes o simplemente formandoles, sobre todo cuando esté es muy joven, se dio el caso que asesorando a un restaurante encontramos a un jefe de cocina de 22 años y formamos un equipo de 5 personas, joven porque era un afterwork con horario hasta la 1 de la mañana. Todos menores de 30 salvo 1 que tenía en torno a 40 ese era incapaz de respetar a los compañeros y parecía que el jefe era él, se le acabó despidiendo.


----------



## Galvani (30 Ago 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Eso va mucho en la persona hay gente que es incapaz de respetar a alguien más joven que ellos dándole órdenes o simplemente formandoles, sobre todo cuando esté es muy joven, se dio el caso que asesorando a un restaurante encontramos a un jefe de cocina de 22 años y formamos un equipo de 5 personas, joven porque era un afterwork con horario hasta la 1 de la mañana. Todos menores de 30 salvo 1 que tenía en torno a 40 ese era incapaz de respetar a los compañeros y parecía que el jefe era él, se le acabó despidiendo.



Casi toda la gente que es más mayor que otra se cree con derecho a pisar al joven. Es una costumbre Paco española en los trabajos. Claro a no ser que sea hijo del dueño, que entonces le comen la poya o un rango alto. La gente es asi de rata.


----------



## Kuppa (30 Ago 2022)

Anda que no conozco yo a tios que pasados los 35 y despues de haber estado de esclavos unos años en la empresa se han sacado una oposicion de algo que no tenia nada que ver con lo q habian estudiado o trabajado toda su vida. Hay hasta un ingeniero de big 4 que esta de conserje de biblioteca con cero estres. La vida da muchisimas vueltas. Y España es un estercolero laboral total donde el premio al mejor remero siempre es un remo mas grande.


----------



## dcuartero (30 Ago 2022)

Tranqui tronco, luego cuando tengas 45 años cotizados para ti no habrá pensión, ya sabes que todo lo que cotizas va a dar paguitad a moronegros, saludines, no futuro no remo.


----------



## Galvani (30 Ago 2022)

dcuartero dijo:


> Tranqui tronco, luego cuando tengas 45 años cotizados para ti no habrá pensión, ya sabes que todo lo que cotizas va a dar paguitad a moronegros, saludines, no futuro no remo.



Hasta los 65 aunque fuese o 60, con estrés, aguantando gente de mierda etc. Para luego no cobrar más que migajas. Timo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ago 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Tanta gente sin cotización suficiente es un auténtico polvorín electoral en el futuro.
> 
> Significa que presionarán electoralmente para que se les de paguita o pensión no contributiva. Eso impactará en los cotizantes, que de un modo u otro verán reducidos sus derechos a pensión para pagar no contributivas.
> 
> ...




Olvidas ademas que los que menos años cotizados tienen seguramente sean tambien los que menos dosis de vacuna tienen, puedes ir sumando dos mas dos.


----------



## joaquin5692 (31 Ago 2022)

Enhorabuena. Vas a cobrar la misma pension que ellos , osease, ninguna.


----------



## bercianito (20 Sep 2022)

...si los 5 años cotizados son de Notario, ni tan mal


----------



## estroboscopico (29 Sep 2022)

España es el 2º país del mundo con más desempleo tras Sudáfrica y no me extrañaría que fuese el 1º en desempleo juvenil, así que eso que dices, tampoco es tan raro, sobre todo si no se tienen enchufes.


----------



## 0IGRES (29 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *“El pez nunca descubre que vive en el agua. De hecho, porque vive inmerso en ella, su vida transcurre sin advertir su existencia, de igual forma, cuando una conducta es normalizada por un ambiente cultural dominante, se vuelve invisible.”*
> 
> miles de millones de personas contemporáneas viven su vida condicionada por la vida eterna , musulmanes sobre todo porque cristianos verdaderamente creyentes , que lean la biblia como los islamistas leen el Corán, quedan pocos .
> Pues de la misma manera que vemos a esa gente con sobresalto dando por hecho que no pueden estar muy bien de la cabeza, lo mismo piensan ellos de nosotros.
> ...



Y cuando el pez salta fuera del agua algunos hasta cazan animales en la orilla... Nos creemos muy listos y redichos por haber leído algo xD


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (29 Sep 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> España es el 2º país del mundo con más desempleo tras Sudáfrica y no me extrañaría que fuese el 1º en desempleo juvenil, así que eso que dices, tampoco es tan raro, sobre todo si no se tienen enchufes.


----------



## Topollillo (29 Sep 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1208600



Poco duro, en 2022 somos líderes.


----------



## Manoliko (29 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El sistema juega con la estúpida pretensión de que todos vamos a llegar a viejos ,
> 
> a tener un largo y dorado retiro con la misma energía y fuerza que a los 20 años pero viviendo del cuento.
> 
> ...



Es cierto en el sentido de que más vale pájaro en mano y ahora que dos pajaros volando y dentro de 40 años.

Pero, aunque estoy de acuerdo en que hay que vivir con la intensidad del que vive un último día, también hay que tener un plan por si acaso no lo es.

Tú puedes pensar que llegado el momento de verte viejo y en la ruina te quitas de en medio y punto, pero puede que llegado el momento no tengas ese valor y no lo veas tan fácil.


----------



## Topollillo (29 Sep 2022)

Es curioso como un país tan mediocre como España se dan dos situaciones contradictorias que no ocurre en ningún país del mundo.

- Alto porcentaje de desempleo.

- Alto porcentaje de población extranjera.


----------



## Topollillo (29 Sep 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Es cierto en el sentido de que más vale pájaro en mano y ahora que dos pajaros volando y dentro de 40 años.
> 
> Pero, aunque estoy de acuerdo en que hay que vivir con la intensidad del que vive un último día, también hay que tener un plan por si acaso no lo es.
> 
> *Tú puedes pensar que llegado el momento de verte viejo y en la ruina te quitas de en medio y punto, pero puede que llegado el momento no tengas ese valor y no lo veas tan fácil.*



¿Has estado alguna vez en una residencia de ancianos?, yo si, es un horror, más terrorífico que cualquier película de terror que te puedas imaginar, sales de allí temblando. Las caras de los residentes es como si dijeran ten piedad de mi te lo suplico.


----------



## Topollillo (29 Sep 2022)

De aquí a 10 años eutanasia universal, gratuita y sin restricciones o sino al tiempo, no solo eso sino que va a ser promovida desde el mismo estado.

Ahí tenéis vuestra solución.


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Sep 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Gran reseteo iguala a la baja.
> Van a tener lo mismo que quien haya cotizado 30.
> NADA.



No hace falta ni llegar en algunos casos al reseteo ese famoso coges el IMV(ingreso mínimo vital) y lo compaginas con otras ayudas autonómicas(se puede) y ya está .. cuál es la diferencia con un pensionista de esos que ha cotizado? Y eso siendo una persona ya sí le sumas las larvas entonces alucinas.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Sep 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Es cierto en el sentido de que más vale pájaro en mano y ahora que dos pajaros volando y dentro de 40 años.
> 
> Pero, aunque estoy de acuerdo en que hay que vivir con la intensidad del que vive un último día, también hay que tener un plan por si acaso no lo es.
> 
> Tú puedes pensar que llegado el momento de verte viejo y en la ruina te quitas de en medio y punto, pero puede que llegado el momento no tengas ese valor y no lo veas tan fácil.



por cada viejo decrépito malviviendo que nos ponen de ejemplo para asustarnos...
hay millones de ricos que se quedaron por el camino sobrándoles mucha pasta después de una vida dedicada solo al trabajo y acumular dinero por si llegaban a viejos. 

Ya no me refiero a la ex mujer de Amancio Ortega que murió " en lo mejor de su vida " si es que fuese una meta llegar a la jubilación,
si alguien me viene a la memoria es el economista Gay de Liébana que se pasó toda su vida hablando de pensiones y no llegó a cobrar ni un solo día.









Fallece a los 69 años Rosalía Mera, la mujer más rica de España


La cofundadora de Inditex sufrió un derrame cerebral mientras estaba de vacaciones en Mahón Había sido trasladada a A Coruña en avión




elpais.com












Muere el economista José María Gay de Liébana a los 68 años


El doctor en Economía y Derecho José María Gay de Liébana, reconocido conferenciante y comentarista en diversos medios de comunicación, ha muerto a los 68 años de edad tras...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Sep 2022)

Cada Comunidad Autónoma decidirá si sus rentas de inserción son compatibles con el Ingreso Mínimo Vital – Loentiendo







loentiendo-com.cdn.ampproject.org




Por ello, en el artículo 18 del actual Real Decreto-ley 20/2020 que regula el Ingreso Mínimo Vital, se aclara que no se tendrán en cuenta como ingresos del solicitante “los salarios sociales, rentas mínimas de inserción o ayudas análogas de asistencia social concedidas por las comunidades autónomas.” Teóricamente, ambas ayudas podrían sumarse (al menos desde la perspectiva estatal), pero también hay que tener en cuenta los requisitos de compatibilidad que tiene cada salario social autonómico.

En los próximos meses, cada una de las Comunidades Autónomas tendrá que tomar una difícil decisión, eligiendo en qué medida complementarán la ayuda estatal con su propia renta de inserción.

Desde el 21 de julio, el Ministerio de Inclusión, Seguridad Social y Migraciones, ha comenzado a facilitar a las Comunidades Autónomas toda la información sobre las solicitudes aprobadas del Ingreso Mínimo Vital
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Manoliko (29 Sep 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> De aquí a 10 años eutanasia universal, gratuita y sin restricciones o sino al tiempo, no solo eso sino que va a ser promovida desde el mismo estado.
> 
> Ahí tenéis vuestra solución.



Y eso te parece bien? Lo ves como algo positivo?


----------



## Topollillo (29 Sep 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Y eso te parece bien? Lo ves como algo positivo?



Es una opción para el que lo quiera y muchos lo querran. Aunque yo por mi parte prefiero mejor libertad de acceso a armas, acceder a una y adios.


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Sep 2022)

Luego está el tema que te hayas pasado cotizando 40 años vas te jubilas y estiras la pata como esos miles es una putada lo mires por dónde lo mires.
Y luego los que van estirando la pata mientras cotizan pues lo mismo y ya de esos últimamente por un tubo.
Al final es una lotería y destino de la vida.
Luego te ves a gente sin cotizar y nada y ahí están vivitos y coleando con ayudas y disponiendo de su tiempo por lo tanto en esta vida hay que ser equilibrados y no todo es de color negro o blanco.
Pero que vamos todos hacía una renta básica universal? Eso es un hecho.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (18 Oct 2022)

K


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (18 Oct 2022)

J


----------

